# Pokemon Regenesis Main Thread



## Chaos Theory (Aug 15, 2016)

A  large animated sun spins across the screen of a large flat screen TV that was positioned above some shelving. Voices mummer in the background as papers are heard shuffling while people entered the room. As the door clicked closed a blonde weather woman with a white blouse stepped into the view of the camera.

'After a day of weird storms across Kanto, and the world, today seems like we're getting off to a better start. Here in Saffron'

She asserts as the green screen behind her shows a beautiful shot of the city, then with a wave of her arm the tech in the back brings up the hourly weather overlayed atop an image of the world famous Silph Co. Building. 

'Today we'll be reaching a high of seventy in the city, which is a bit on the warm side for this time of yea..'

With a loud click the TV turns off as the meeting starts. A deep voice clears its throat before the sound of paper dragging across a table can be heard. "So, before we begin do we need to go over the minutes of the last meeting?" a man with graying blonde hair asks. He looks up over the file he is holding, his  gray eyes cutting over the frame of his glasses. An assortment of faces around him glance at one another then turn their gaze back to him and shake their heads, 'No sir' they reply in unison.  "Very well, the first order of business is the supply of Pokemon ... ..."

-Meanwhile- 

The weather was fair, well for this time of year. It was early spring in the Kanto and Johto regions and there was still a bite of cool winter breezes in the air. Most people are already about their days stuck in some mundane routine or are on their journey to as they say Catch 'em All. All over the world trainers are battling putting not only their pride and money on the line but their hopes and dreams. 

Where ever you are, at this moment this day will become the first day of the rest of your life. You will be beckoned to join the ranks of Pokemon Trainers, to be the best you can be and become a Pokemon Master. It's up to you if you take up the mantle or join with others to accomplish maybe something more. What ever your ambitions are: Master Trainer, Breeder or just a Poke Fan your story begins 

*-Knock, Knock-*

Now.

From where ever you are a strong knocks comes to your door, if you are about in the world a Dragonite flies overhead and lands just a few feet from you, opening the door you are greeted with the form of a large Pokemon, a Dragonite to be specific and from a small bag at its side it pulls a letter and a small box wrapped in brown paper and tied with a crimson string. 

On the envelope the emblem of Poke Labs is seen, this is the company that Bill founded not ten years ago. With a curiosity building you open it and begin to read. 

_ Dear ______________

You and others have been chosen from a roster of, for us, hopeful trainers to take up a new adventure. With the advent of the Poke Gear a few years ago, we here a Poke Labs wondered if we could improve the experience. So, teaming up with world renown Blue, Professor of Pokemon we believe we've made a device that trumps even the Poke Gear.  

Inside the box is one of a handful of prototypes that we want to field test.  We call it the Poke Watch, a smart watch for the trainer on the go. This is an all inclusive item, that will hold all things that a trainer needs. Using our Technology of the PC storage system and the programmed genius of Oak's Pokedex this one device will eliminate the need to lug around cumbersome bags and nap sacks. 

With our patented PC tech you can store and withdraw Items, TMs/HMs and Pokeballs without the need for stopping by a standard PC at the local Pokemon Centers. From this device you can also access our storage system and any Pokemon you catch will be at your fingertips on the fly. Extra features include a fully functioning Pokedex, calculator and even the Pokeradar that was invented in Sinnoh. We've also been able to implement their 'Vs' seeker so you can find nearby trainers that want to battle, though this can be kind of buggy at times as it syncs with local Pokedex signals. 

The only thing we couldn't fit into the amazing device was an actual watch, so we apologize for that. 

Accepting the package we assume you agree to the terms of service which are included on the thirty five pages that follow this one. If you accept, please sign below, return this letter to the courier  and take the package. As an added bonus for deciding to aid us here at Poke Labs upon turning the Poke Watch on you will be able to choose a starter Pokemon from the six regions we were able to make contracts with, the Pokeball containing the chosen Pokemon will appear on the aperture that will slide out from under the screen. 

*Note touching items to this aperture will also store them in your PC*

*Disclaimer: Poke Labs are not responsible for damage to none Pokeball Items*_

You ponder for a moment, but take the pen from the Dragonite and sign for the package. The Pokemon nods taking the letter back and handing you the brown paper wrapped package and with a blast of air, its gone.


----------



## kluang (Aug 15, 2016)

_



			Dear  Caeden Canchum

You and others have been chosen from a roster of, for us, hopeful trainers to take up a new adventure. With the advent of the Poke Gear a few years ago, we here a Poke Labs wondered if we could improve the experience. So, teaming up with world renown Blue, Professor of Pokemon we believe we've made a device that trumps even the Poke Gear. 

Inside the box is one of a handful of prototypes that we want to field test. We call it the Poke Watch, a smart watch for the trainer on the go. This is an all inclusive item, that will hold all things that a trainer needs. Using our Technology of the PC storage system and the programmed genius of Oak's Pokedex this one device will eliminate the need to lug around cumbersome bags and nap sacks. 

With our patented PC tech you can store and withdraw Items, TMs/HMs and Pokeballs without the need for stopping by a standard PC at the local Pokemon Centers. From this device you can also access our storage system and any Pokemon you catch will be at your fingertips on the fly. Extra features include a fully functioning Pokedex, calculator and even the Pokeradar that was invented in Sinnoh. We've also been able to implement their 'Vs' seeker so you can find nearby trainers that want to battle, though this can be kind of buggy at times as it syncs with local Pokedex signals. 

The only thing we couldn't fit into the amazing device was an actual watch, so we apologize for that. 

Accepting the package we assume you agree to the terms of service which are included on the thirty five pages that follow this one. If you accept, please sign below, return this letter to the courier and take the package. As an added bonus for deciding to aid us here at Poke Labs upon turning the Poke Watch on you will be able to choose a starter Pokemon from the six regions we were able to make contracts with, the Pokeball containing the chosen Pokemon will appear on the aperture that will slide out from under the screen. 

*Note touching items to this aperture will also store them in your PC*

*Disclaimer: Poke Labs are not responsible for damage to none Pokeball Items*
		
Click to expand...


I remember that note. A three headed dragon with a bag knock on my home to deliver it. What's that Pokemon called again? A Hydreigon? By Arceus holy tits, I got myself a ticket to Kanto and Vermillion City and its new glorious lighthouse is in sight. I heard a Pokemon light it up, as it was based on the design of Olivine City's lighthouse. I clasp my hand offer my pray.

"Lugia, Lord of the Depth, Master of Valor, Mystic and Instict. Grant my journey be fruitful, my victory be grand and my enemies be dead. And if the worst is to come, grant me forgiveness."

"And also bless that lighthouse Pokemon too, while you're at it."_


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2016)

Sendo Kagawa

The alarm went off at 6:30am but Sendo had been up 30 minutes before as he always was, starting the beginning of a routine he had perfected over the course of 20+ years. Brush teeth, get the coffee on, wake up the kids, start breakfast, get the kids to start getting ready, serve breakfast, chat around the table for a bit then see the kids off, spend the last precious few moments alone with his wife (if she wasn't already taking business calls) before she went off to work (if she was even home in the first place). The he would start his daycleaning and shopping and what have you - everything that a stay at home dad was expected to do.

It was 7:30 and Sendo was still in bed. His wife was on a company retreat and the kids had moved out a year ago. He was kinda lost now. He'd started all sorts of hobbies and crafts but nothing really ever took his fancy and it was getting to the stage that he was getting very bored. There was that one thing; the one thing that his parents were so against him doing and the urge that his family life had quelled temporarily. But now the itch was back and it was getting stronger with each passing day.

He put in the dvd of the most recent pokemon championships and watched it for the umpteenth time. The moment when a magikarp evolved mid match, as though the trainer knew it was going to happen, on the back of a baton pass that had powered it up was one of the best moment that he could remember. His wife humored his obsession; getting him all sorts of pokemon paraphernalia and , bless her, going to all the pokemon related events with him, but the desire ran deeper than that.

But, he was too old now. This was a young man's game. He would be happy with catching virtual pokemon on his phone and...

There was a knock on his window. Which was strange seeing as they lived on the 22nd floor. He looked out and saw a Dragonite. An honest to god Dragonite. It grinned, in the weird way that it did, completely hiding the fact that this was one of the most powerful pokemon around. He went to the window tentatively and peered through the glass. The Dragonite mirrored his actions and continued to smile, then knocked on the glass again. Sendo slowly opened the window.

"Um...yes?" Sendo was clearly flabbergasted.

The dragonite offered him the package and pointed to the place where he had to sign.

"Oh...uh..." Sendo took the package and the accompanying letter(which he did not read) signed it and continued to stare blankly at the dragon. "Can I...pet you?"
The dragonite happily lowered it's head and Sendo rubbed it, in utter awe. He'd always wanted a flying type pokemon - just to be able to soar through the skies and a dragon pokemon was so awesome! He'd never seen one in the flesh. After a minute of the Dragonite making a strange purring noise it waved and flew off.

Sendo sat on the floor in amzement. "Whoa - that was pretty intense."

It took him a good ten minutes before the thought occurred to him, "What did I sign for?" He opened the box and found the watch and read the letter.

"WHAT?!" he exclaimed, suddenly realizing that he had inadvertently signed for a dream he had always wanted. "Uh....my wife's gonna kill me." he groaned.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2016)

*Randal Blake [9:00 A.M., Outskirts of Vermilion City]*

He is barely starting to open his eyes, indeed it´s not like he wanted to open them just yet but it was clear that all the noise outside his house just wouldn´t allow him to keep sleeping. He sits and raises his arms as a loud contagious yawn comes out from him; a wild bed head arises from behind his nape, hat  blond hair of his is just too spiky. Usually he would already be up and tending to the various chores he was responsible for but not today. Why? it was simple, he won a bet over his younger sister and now he had the complete right to rest for the whole day. It was a fair reward considering that he was always helping the girl with her chores too.

A satisfied grin appeared in his face, call him as you may but basically tricking his sister into pulling out scissors so the little rock, paper, scissors game ended in his favor, wasn´t cheating in his book. The girl was too naive in his eyes though.

As soon as he goes to the down floor, he realizes that the house itself was empty, what most likely meant that his parents were out buying some stuff but the business. Taking a fruit from the table, he goes and opens one door which leads to the reception of the Day-care his family has owned for about three years now. They completely changed the location of the business from nearby Cerulean City to the outskirts of Vermilion City, they even expanded it into a ranch...what explains all of the noise at the back of the house.

Suddenly the loud knocking on the door takes him out from his thoughts, it´s not the door of the front Day-care but instead the backdoor leading directly to the house. A feminine voice is heard across then.

"Big brother tend the door, I´m busy!!"

"Going~!"

He simply obeyed and walked to the back door; it was enough that his sister was doing the chores of both of them so he could at least see who it was so early in the morning. Opening the door he finds himself in front of one of those imposing dragon types, a Dragonite to be precise. Truth be told, seeing such a rare pokemon was actually a bit exciting. But he had no time to think about doing anything, immediately the creature extends its arms with a package. Signals a determined place to sign, which Randal does yet not without looking at what he was signing.

At first he frowned at teh contents of the letter but a moment later he smiled. He was being given a second chance and he was not going to waste it.

"See you~"

He says as he sees  the majestic pokemon leave but not without snarling at him, seemed like it was in a hurry and Randal reading the letter actually bothered the dragon. The guy couldn´t help but chuckle at it. Once inside the building, Randla opens the package a looks ta the device given to him.

"This is going to be interesting!!"​


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 16, 2016)

Three days before the dragonite messenger showed up, Blythe traveled to fuschia city to meet her cousin Johanna because of her father's stubbornness to make sure the girls were together. Blythe's mother cried and cried...then hugged her yamask and cried more, not wanting her baby to leave.

When the dragonite appeared, the wind that followed caused her to bend like a treebranch, dark circled green eyes half shut. She stares at the letter and box, taking the pen from the dragonite. She scans the papers, making sure to check out the fine print before signing it. The aura being let off by the woman causes the dragon pokemon to sweat. An aura of suffocating depression, and a menacing gut feeling.

"Johanna. Door. Box. Dragonite." Her scratchy, exhausted yet monotone voice echoes in the house to her cousin. She grasps the box, marked for her specifically.

Inside was a letter, 'That was mainly a formality my dear, of course you would be part of the group. Elizabeth has finished her training and is your choice already placed. -Grandpa Bill'

The woman pulls out a professional looking version of the pokewatch. Striking black with a backlight option on it. She places it on her wrist and it doesn't allow her to choose her starter when it turns on, instead the pokeball spits out of it, sending it flying to the floor. She stares blankly at it as it rocks, the button on it turning red then opening.

Vvvrrrr?

“Feeeeennnekin.” The fox pokemon yawning and stretching, before smiling at Blythe.

“Elizabeth.” she picks the pokemon up, arms outstretched, staring at the warm, fuzzy creature who twitches her ears and yawns again at the trainer. That causes Blythe to spin her around so that Elizabeth dangles from the belly down with Blythe's arms crossed over the pokemon's chest. The pair travel back to Johanna, watching what she may be doing.

“Feeen, fennekin?”


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 16, 2016)

*Kai Zappa
Cerulean City*

Kai awoke from his slumber at the sound of Magikarp splashing onto dry land. He yawned as he stretched and got up. He looked over to his right and was greeted to the sight of a large pudgey Munchlax picking up the karp Pokemon and belting it back into the waters. Appearantly it was awoken as well.

"Well, Maxim, since you're up, we should get going." Kai looked down towards his Poke Watch. He still remembered how this all started . . .

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

Kai stood on the side of Mt. Coronet as he punched a tree with his fists, practicing his martial arts as if he were punching through the tree itself. As he looked on, he noticed the indents left in the wood as well as some berries that fell out. He picked up the berries off of the ground and walked back to Celestic Town. His Munchlax would definitely like these.

Kai thought about his upcoming journey as he travelled down the mountainside. The last journey he went through showed him all of Sinnoh. It taught him and his sister things about Pokemon and people they had never kbown about. But most importantly, it showed them what their passions were. And his was becoming a protector or Pokemon and their homes; to become a Pokemon Ranger.

As Kai made his way back to his house, he heard a loud noise, like a plane flying overhead, as he spotted a Dragonite drop something over to his sister. He ran over to her, holding a package with her Aipom on her shoulder.

"Ooh, what's this?" Mika prepared to open the package before Kai snatched it from him. "Hey!" Kai looked over the package and saw his name on it, just as he thought. "Thank you for the package." He opened it and saw a watch, a ticket, a Pokeball and a document. The paper read:



Chaos Theory said:


> _ Dear Kai Zappa,_
> 
> _You and others have been chosen from a roster of, for us, hopeful trainers to take up a new adventure. With the advent of the Poke Gear a few years ago, we here a Poke Labs wondered if we could improve the experience. So, teaming up with world renown Blue, Professor of Pokemon we believe we've made a device that trumps even the Poke Gear.  _
> 
> ...



Kai looked at the device that he held in his hand. "Poke Watch, eh?" He put the watch on and activated it. As it turned on, he quickly skimmed the Terms of Service before signing the document. "Here you go," Kai said as he also handed the Pokemon a few berries. The Dragon Pokemon ate them as Kai also pet it on its head before letting it fly off.

Kai looked over to his watch again. This device was the perfect excuse to get back to exploring. He walked into the house and called for his Munchlax.

"Hey, Maxim! Grab our stuff! We're heading to Kanto!"

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

Kai dusted himself off and picked up his things. "Well, here we are," he said. "A new land, a new mission." He looked up towards the sky. _"I will become a Pokemon Ranger." _Kai and Maxim walked off, looking for Pokemon.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 16, 2016)

Zack Phanton... Lavender Town
​
Zack was Enjoying a nice and well earned sleep, he'd been dealing with some rather weird crap lately... a lot of people asking for his help and strange ass ghosts wanting to see girls panties... The hell was the deal with that?  Needless to say, this was the fist sleep he'd gotten in a while... When you're an empath and the whole town knows it they really want you to put in some hours.

As he rested, dreaming of some of those beautiful poke gym leaders... A knock came at his door. "I got it." Litwick leaped from his little pillow and started to float over to the door. "Hello." Litwick waved at the Dragonite. "Oh? You got a package for boss?" He always referred to Zack as Boss and never master, said it was like a slave relationship and preferred the two keep it business formal. "BOSS PACKAGE!" Litwick shouted, but Zack didn't budge, sleeping away soundly. "BOSS! PACKAGE!!!!" He screamed louder. But still the man slept soundly.

"Alright..." Litwick's eye twitched, "Wait here. I'll be right back." He floated off to his Boss's room and stood right in front of him. "BOSS! THE DOOR!" But still Zack slept like a rock. "ALRIGHT! THAT DOES IT! YOU WERE WARNED BUDDY!" Litwick placed his flame against Zack's bed and caught his blanket on fire. "Gah! HOT HOT HOT! WHAT THE HELL FROSTY!?!?!?!" He shot up immediately, tossing his blanket to the ground and stomping the fire out. "Goodmorning~" Frosty tilted his head and smiled. "Did you sleep well? Were you dreaming peacefully? I've been calling for you~"

"I noticed." Zack narrowed his eyes, "Wub Juu~" Litwick tilted his head the other way. Zack sighed and walked to the door, "Oh.. hey." He saw the Dragonite standing before him. "Package~" Zack nodded, "Yeah I noticed." He took the package, signed the paper and groaned. "So it's some kinda super watch... that's not a watch?" He looked at it and saw the menu pop up. "Oh? Right... A pokemon..." He turned to Litwick. "Oh look!" Without even a second thought, he picked the obvious water type, Piplup. "Hello!" The pokemon appeared before him. "Nickname... Right... Hmm... King!" Zack grinned staring at Litwick. "HEY! I'm the #1 around here! You picked me first remember!" "Well King." He ignored his Litwick and leaned down to the little... guy. "Yes Sir!" He got serious and saluted, "Hahaha... you're winning points already!" 

"Hey... Hey..." Litwick stood in the corner, little candle hand holding onto the wall. "Remember me... Old Frosty..." "So king! Welcome to the group!" Zack stood back up. "Yay!" Piplup latched onto his leg, giving him a hug. "Got a shiny one too, really lucky." "BACK OFF YOU TWO BIT SECOND CHOICE REJECT!" Litwick pushed Piplup away and latched onto Zack's leg. "This is my boss. You hear me!? I Don't need no second fiddle alright!" Piplup tilted his head and smiled. "Friend?" "NO! NOT FRIEND!" Frosty shouted him down quickly. "No...not friend?" King's eyes began to well up. "Oi.. Oi... Don't you cry... my candle might go out..." The ghost pokemon quickly hid behind Zack's leg. "TELL IT TO STOP CRYING!"

"Be nice maybe?" Zack sighed. "Look... I can be nice, or I can be me." Litwick responded, "Now tell it to stop crying before it kills me." "I'll just take you to a pokemon center. No worries." "BIG WORRIES!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 18, 2016)

*Aerick; Lavender Town*​
[A Journey's Start Pt. I]​*-Tink, Tink, Tink, Tink, Tin-*

It was slowly starting to take form from the formless mass of stone it once was. It was, for the most part, a thankless job that this young man had decided to take up. The family trade as it was; roughing beauty from stone. Literally. Sweat rolled off his brow as he slowly whittled the stone away and from the chunk of rock the facade of Sylveon was starting to take shape.

Looking down to Mors he wiped the sweat from his brow. It was almost a year ago now. William, his father, had closed all quarrying under Pokemon Tower as so to preserve the foundation of the sacred building. "I miss the coolness of the Catacombs, don't you?" he asks Mors while dusting off the face of the Pokemon that was taking shape. William had moved the quarry to the ledges closer to Rock Tunnel and the new place  wasn't quite deep enough yet to provide the coolness of the old.

The unusual warm start to Spring compiled with Aerick's hot natured person was the perfect recipe for the sweat that now beaded down his face like tears. Mors merely shrugged as he ran the sharp point of his thumb claw across some random bone that he came across. Aerick sighed, while he was always a bit curious where his Cubone found these bones he knew that he'd never really get an answer. So readying his carving chisel he begins to shape the stone yet again.   

*-Tink, Tink, Tink, Tink, Tin-*

While Aerick worked away Mors' attention is pulled to the mouth of the cavern as dust is blew in like something had just landed. Putting what he was working on down he picks up his Bone Club and makes his way to the entrance. The white of his helmet gleams in the morning light as he sticks his head outside. Looking to the right toward town he sees nothing but in that next instant he freezes as a large shadow looms over him. Slowly turning toward the path toward Rock Cavern his gaze is met by that of a Dragonite. A shiver of fear shoots up his spine and he quickly ducks back into the cave defensively sticking his club out as threateningly as he possibly could, saying 'beware'.

The dragon Pokemon head slightly tilted in confusion, it's soft cry pulling Mors' face from it's hiding spot. Noticing the letter in the Dragonite's grasp he slowly stepped out into the open.

"Cue?"

Is questioned to which the larger Pokemon nodded, that goofy grin never leaving it's face. Mors' seemed to briefly smile as it ducked back into the mouth of the cave, he needed to get Aerick seemed his partner had a package to see and sign for.

"Cubone."

*-Tink, Tink, Tink, Tink, Tin-*

.....

"Cubone."

...

"Cubone?"

*-Tink, Tink, Tink, Tink, Tin-*

"Cubone!!?"

It was quickly apparent that Aerick was again lost in his work. Rolling his eyes Mors walked up to Aerick and tugged on the cuff of his pants, just so he could say that he gave plenty of warning before he took more drastic measures. Luckily Aerick wasn't as deeply distracted in work as he normally was and he turns his gaze to Mors whom pointed to the entrance of the cavern with his Bone Club. "Someone outside?" he asks standing.

Mors sighs and nods to which Aerick moves toward the entrance. Wondering what was taking so long the Dragonite messenger sticks his head into the mouth of the cavern as Aerick was poking his head out.

*-CRAAAAAACK!-*


----------



## Kuno (Aug 21, 2016)

To most the noise that surrounded the cheerfully decorated kitchen would have been deafening. To the petite young woman it was just another day in her home. A large oval tabled sat in the alcove to the side of the cherry wood and yellow kitchen. The entire family that lived on the property sat sharing the delicious breakfast that was prepared in the honor of the two youngest in the family, leaving to become another set, in a long line, of pokemon trainers.

Though her cousin Blythe had excused herself after only spending a few minutes of inhaling the stacks of pancakes, eggs, bacon, sausage, and hash browns that was spread across the table, She poked at the pile of barely touched syrup drenched pancakes. The speed and amount of food her cousin could consume always surprised Johanna, she made a mental note to add a bit more food supplies to her mounting pile of gear.

“You gonna eat that?” A large meaty hand swooped into Johanna's field of vision and she lost to of her strips of bacon in seconds. A maneuver that would normally end with the flesh being adorned with the silver tines of her fork but she didn't even acknowledge it this time. “Seriously? I know you aren't freaking out about going?” The voice was deep and a bit slurred due to the bacon he was chewing.

“Nah, Jacob, she is just thinking how grateful she is to not have to see your ugly mug every day.” Loud thud was heard as another of the brothers smacked the back of his head.

“Damn it Jax!” Jacob yelled. “You made me bite my tongue!” He glared at his brother but the other family members just laughed going back to their meal.

"Johanna. Door. Box. Dragonite." Her cousin's scratchy, exhausted yet monotone voice echoes in the house, rising even above the din in the kitchen.

Metal clattered on the ceramic as the fork was dropped then the clatter of wood on tile, the chair falling backward as Johanna bolted for the front door. The laughter in the house rose along with the noise level, the breakfast mess was beginning to be cleaned up, it was only background static to the young woman.

Long blonde hair flew out behind her as she raced down the hall, blasting passed her cousin who was now holding her pokemon. Johanna had so much momentum that it caused her cousin to spin in a circle once more. “Dagon!” She yelled as her rammed into her Papa's Dragonite at full speed. The pokemon let out happy purrs as it wrapped its arms around her, giving the new trainer a warm hug, which they both new was as much from Dagon as it was her Papa Bill.

After a few moments of chatter from both, in their own languages, Dagon held out the brown wrapped box. Johanna scrawled her name on the paper without reading anything, only because she had talked to her Papa a few days before and they had gone over it all already. With one last hug the dragonite left and Johanna whirled around dropped to her knees on the floor. Pulling the little note off the top she read it:

_“I'm so proud of you girls. Here is your Angel! Be careful out there. I love you! - Papa Bill”_

Setting the package down on the floor she gingerly pulled at the Orange ribbon that wrapped around the box. Once that was disengaged she tore open the brown paper with much less care then she showed the ribbon. Quickly she pulled the watch out and smiled, loving the design her grandfather had done then slapped it on her wrist.

Like her cousin before her, the pokemon had been preloaded, so as soon as it booted up the slide opened up and the pokeball bounced to the floor. It sat for a moment then the lid sprung open and before it a torchic stood posing, as if it took a lot of time figuring out how it would first appear to Johanna. “Torchic!” It said proudly. Then not able to keep its cool any longer it jumped up, squinting her eyes in happiness, pecked Johanna on the cheek then began running circles around her. “TorchicTortorchicchictorchic!” It chattered the whole time causing Jo to laugh.

Standing up, the Torchic still running circles around her as she walked forward she grabbed her cousin's arm and they went to load all their supplies into the watches. It didn't take long as most of their stuff was already in packs, Johanna having been packed for days, and for Blythe because she hadn't unpacked when she got to her cousin's houses.

Once done the pair stood in the hallway surrounded by Johanna's many brothers and her parents. Many hugs and much advice was passed on to them, along with almost constant tapping as Johanna's mother was coming back and forth from the kitchen adding more and more food. “Always be extra prepared!” she would mumble through her tears.

“So kiddo you are actually going to leave us?” A very tall (nearing seven feet) lanky man stood leaning against the wall patiently waiting for the others to clear out. One hand waved almost flamboyantly and the other was tucked behind his back.

“Yeah Jace I can't believe our little sister is all grown up. Well metaphorically anyway.” He grinned dodging Johanna's hand. She would never say she had favorites when it came to her brothers but if she did these two were it. They were the only set of twins and they stood in the middle with their ages.

Jace was by far the tallest person she had ever seen, with her same coloring which favored their mother, and a lean wiry build, was the gym leader. Jax on the other hand favored their father, he was tall but a good six inches shorter than his twin, very muscular with auburn hair and the same green eyes that her cousin Blythe had. Showing which side the family was related on.

“So we got you two a going away present.” Jace smiled and Jax grinned almost evilly toward Blythe.

“Figured these might come in handy.” They said in unison, not an uncommon occurrence for the twins. Then pulled their hands out from behind their backs. Jace took an exaggerated bow in front of Johanna and Jax's smile got even more sinister (in a playful way) toward his little cousin.

Blythe was never one to show emotion but when Johanna took a quick glance at her cousin she could have sworn her eye twitched ever so slightly, though it could have been her imagination because she was almost overwhelmed by what her brother's held out. Pokemon eggs!

“Eggs? Really?” Johanna was flabbergasted at first then she squealed and jumped up to hug her brother, Jace giving him a big kiss on the cheek. “Thank you so much!”

“Now these are especially bred for you two.” Jax said still grinning.

“Breon Um!” Jax's umbreon, one that always followed Blythe around when she came to visit, agreed with his trainer's words.

“Yep, designed with you two in mind.” Jace carefully handed Johanna the egg. “Take good care of them.”

“I'm sure they will.” Jax then pulled his egg slightly back from Blythe. One thing the brothers always tried to do is to get Blythe to show emotion or affection, something this side of the family was known for. It was a game for them. So far Blythe was way ahead with the brothers at zero points. Jax was going for the game winning move. “But before Bea gets her egg she has to give me a hug and a kiss on the cheek.” He tapped the side of his right cheek, basically wanting the same reaction from their cousin as Johanna had given.

The young woman hadn't thought her brother's smile could get any wider or more evil but it did. Her blue eyes darted between the pair wondering what would happen. Johanna and Jace stood watching barely breathing, even the pokemon stood quietly watching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 22, 2016)

Zack stood there as his Litwick and Piplup argued with one another. “So are you two done.” He asked, heading towards the kitchen. “I’m done!” King popped up happily, walking next to his new master. “You recover fast.” Frosty mumbled to himself. “I don’t really have any poffins right now… all I’ve got is some berries.” Zack started some coffee and let out a groan. “It’s too early for this.” He went to a bowl and pulled out some berries, tossing them to the two pokemon.


“Yay!” Piplup leaped up and caught the berry out of the air, while Frosty was busy looking at him angrily and getting smacked in the face. “HEY YOU DID THAT ON PURPOSE!” He growled. “No, you were the one looking away.” Frosty responded with his typical grumble and groan. “Coffee.” Zack poured himself a cup, adding cream and sugar till the black liquid turned tan. “So.” He sipped the cup and leaned against the counter. “I guess we should probably do something. Now that we have little King here.” 


“Why didn’t we do anything when I was here.” Frosty folded his little candle arms in front of himself. “Well because you are a dick and King is actually pretty decent.” Zack sipped his coffee once more. “Yay! He likes me~” Piplup hugged onto Zack’s leg happily. “I’m watching you...” Litwick narrow his eyes. “I’ve been thinking of going off on an adventure for a while now. Besides, I’m sure there are people out there dying to know what their pokemon are saying.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 27, 2016)

*Randal Blake [Outskirts of Vermilion City]

DING DONG!!!*

The doorbell rang  at the Blake Household. Randal didn´t particularly care, he was already working and currently was feeding a bunch of Poochyena that were left in their care. As he poured the pokemon food in their respective plates, he managed to notice - for like the third time - the particular habits of each of them. For example, one of them would each time  hit the plate slightly to shake it a sif it were some sort of ritual before digging in; another one used a paw to take out the food from the plate and eat from the ground instead. It was those kind of things what he loved from this job, a way to confirm that even when all pokemon are known to have a general behaviour according to species, every single one had its own personality.

"Randal, you got a package."

A female voice interrupts his activities. He turns around to look at the girls who just called for him. It was his sister - Trina - looking at him. She was a beautiful sixteen years old  blonde with star shaped eyes and a well endowed body that often caused Randal to be wary of any of the males who dared speak to her.



Trina being so naive didn´t hel him either.

However, his eyes were fixed on what she was carrying. A crystal capsule containing a single pokeball, a small note attached to the recipient. Randal immediately took the note and read its content.



> _Dear Randal Blake, here is the pokemon you have requested to be given to you in order to start your journey. I hope that he doesn´t cause troubles, but considering that you picked him yourself we assume that you have your own means to deal with it. Thank you and please take care of this boy. Good luck._
> 
> atte. Pokemon Lab Research Team.



A smirk crossed his face and then took the capsule, indeed, it was he himself who picked this pokemon after watching a few videos of the starters available to be given to trainers. As one could imagine, Randal liked to observe a pokemon´s individuality and this guy was one hell of a character in his eyes."Trina, step back. This might get a bit chaotic." were his words as they made their way various meters away from the Poochyena. Then he pressed open the capsule and before he coudl even take the pokeball, it opened letting out in a flash the creature inside.

Yellow fur, red circles on its cheeks and the appereance of a rodent. Without a doubt a well known electric type pokemon.*"PIKA!!!!" *the loud war cry of the pokemon and the sparks coming from it´s cheeks were enough to make Randal react and  push his sister away and then jump backwards*"CHUUUU!!!!" *the thundershock attack almost gets them. But it was only the beginning, this Pikachu didn´t seem happy at all and the poroof wa sthat he was rampaging through the place already using electricity on almost everything it saw.

"Big brother, stop him!!"

"Fine, fine. I´m on it~."

"Hey, take it easy bro!" his words make the pokemon stop a sit fixes its gaze on Randal "I can´t just let you ravage the place as you please. By the way I´m your new trainer, Randal." of course this casual approach just ticked him off even more a sthe sparks started to come from its cheeks but then.

*BAM!!
*
Before Pikachu could release another Thunershock, something hits him powerfully sending him about six feet away. "Aron!!" a well built an imposing iron type was now blocking the path of Pikachu, an Aron which reacted as soon as it saw his trainer being attacked."You see, Chuga..." the mice pokemon  twitches an eye at the way he was called. Yes, Randal had already chosen a name for him "I want us to travel together and see the world while becoming stronger together but before that, it seem like I gotta show you what I...no, what we are worth."

Understanding that it was a direct challenge Pikachu smirked, he liked this.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 27, 2016)

*Aerick; Lavender Town*​[A Journey's Start Pt. II]​
If there was anything, *anything*, that Aerick never wanted to personally test, that would have been the thickness of a Dragonite's skull. Sadly for him, that is exactly what he got to test. With a resounding:

*-CRAAAAAACK!-*

Aerick's bright and happy world goes bleakly dark while he crumples to the ground with a near lifeless thud. Mors' eyes pop and grow to fill the wide sockets of his helmet when Aerick suddenly slams off the dusty cavern floor. With a whiny 'Cubone!!' the small Pokemon bounded over to his friend. His eyes, now brimming with tears, cut a sharp gaze toward the dragon type Pokemon who now held it's paw up to it's mouth in concern. Mors quickly realize there is actually little that he can do, so he decides to see if Aerick is still alive.

Carefully he nudges his Bone Club against Aerick's side, softly at first as not to harm him more than he already was. When that failed to rouse any response from the young man Mors tries again, this time with a bit more force. A groggy groan slips from Aerick's lips followed by a "Just ten more minutes." before he wiped some drool from his face. That panicked, almost hysteric, worry that hung over Mors quickly faded leaving a low tick in his left eye. Pulling his club back the Cubone slams it against his free hand, he knew exactly how to wake Aerick up.

'Cubone'

The tone of what was said clearly indicates just how devilish the Pokemon was about to be; this causes the Dragonite to swallow shallowly and pull his head back out of the cave. With a small bounce on his left foot Mors leaps into the air, then a moment later crashes down like a meteor on Aerick's stomach. With a yelp propelled by the rush of air from his lungs Aerick lurches to a seated position nearly throwing Mors to the floor. The Pokemon, however, was nimble on his feet and landed with some effort a few feet from the mouth of the cave. Hearing the sputtering and coughing from within, the Dragonite again peers into the darkness, and what he sees brings that smile back to it's almost dopey face.   

The Dragonite's almost cat like purr causes Aerick to stop his complaining and rambling about some cruise ship that had ran .... sailed ....  him over. In it's stead was an almost curious wonder as he quickly advanced on the Dragonite looking the, in his mind, mythical Pokemon over. "Is this what you were trying to tell me about Mors?" he asks; to which the Cubone rolled its eyes. Of course it was, would have been the retort if he thought the sarcasm wouldn't be lost on Aerick; better to leave well enough alone when he was this excited about something. Now able to do it's job, the Dragonite rummages in it's mail bag and produces both a letter and a box wrapped in brown paper and tied together with a crimson string.

Aerick's eyes widen and he asks: "Is that for me?" The Dragonite nods never loosing that goofy grin as he first hands the envelope over. A cursory examination reveals the Pokelap's logo emblazoned on the front; very official if you asked Aerick. Flipping it over he uses the flat of the chisel, that he somehow held onto throughout this ordeal, and opens the envelope. For such a thin looking letter, somehow the secretary was able to not only fit a letter addressed to him in envelope but an entire legal disclaimer for what was apparently in the box the Dragonite still withheld.

Like any good denizen of Lavender, or any town really, Aerick quickly disregards the disclaimer and absent mindedly signed the letter that asked for his signature. Handing the letter over, the Dragonite hands Aerick the package before shoving the letter into his bag. Having picked up the paper that Aerick discarded, Mors tries to get his attention by pulling on his pant leg. Normally when humans put this much effort into writing something; it usually meant that something was important. Aerick, however, didn't seem too concerned about it and opened the box as the Dragonite left with the same gust of wind that it landed with not that long ago.

Setting by the marker he was working on, Aerick pulled the strange looking watch out of the box. Not reading the paper he signed, Aerick didn't know how the device worked so he simply presses what he believed to be the power button and bingo. The device quickly powers on flashing the Pokelab's symbol before going to a boot up screen. Blue's face briefly flashes on the screen before the names of several regions in the world are displayed. Guessing it was a touch screen, Aerick touches Kanto and four names appear. Bulbasaur, Charmander, Squirtle and Pikachu are these listed names and figuring, wrong this time, this device was a library of sorts he decided he wanted to learn about Charmander.  

With a whirling sound the watch comes alive.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2016)

After a bit, Elizabeth hopped out of her trainer's arms to play with Angel and the eeveelutions.

“I'm sure they will.” Jax then pulled his egg slightly back from Blythe. One thing the brothers always tried to do is to get Blythe to show emotion or affection, something this side of the family was known for. It was a game for them. So far Blythe was way ahead with the brothers at zero points. Jax was going for the game winning move. “But before Bea gets her egg she has to give me a hug and a kiss on the cheek.” He tapped the side of his right cheek, basically wanting the same reaction from their cousin as Johanna had given.

Even Elizabeth stood frozen, watching the situation with bated breath. The woman opens her arms, feigning the motion of a hug while getting on her tip toes. Her cheeks puff ever so slightly as she nears his face. Still emotionless, she opens her mouth and licks his face, saliva dripping.

“Eeeew, she licked me!” Jax shouts as everyone but Blythe bursts out laughing. Jace was doubled over with his hands on his stomach, and Johanna staggers to keep herself standing.

For half a second one might have even been able to see the maniac smirk, however they were already distracted.

In the distance, another pair of men come riding bikes towards the house, dodging around people and pokemon. The buzzing of tires was the only warning before the crushing of dirt and bellowing of dust when they hit the brakes. The dust coats the group, adding coughing to the echoing laughter.

“Jeremy! Josh!” Johanna shouts unamusedly as the pair turn her into a Johanna-sandwich, squishing their sister in a double bear hug. They release her back to the safety of the ground before picking up the bikes again, a pair of tie-dye painted bikes in fluorescent colors.


The pair are shorter than Jace, but still above the six foot mark. Jeremy has lithe muscles and a defined swimmer's tan, whereas Josh is bulkier, more militaristic in his stance.

“Thought you two needed bikes, the cycle road is just west anyway.” Josh nods, handing Johanna her bike.

“Yeah, though...I bet you don't even know how to ride a bike, do ya Blythe?” Jeremy smirks, handing over the bike to Blythe. She still hadn't taken the egg, and that was good. None of the brothers had actually seen Blythe ride a bike. She takes the bike, tosses her leg over, then puts her feet on the pedals. It stays balanced for a solid two seconds before falling over. Her blank expression forward showing that she plays the same game that her cousins do. If she shows any emotion, she loses, and she refuses to lose. Aunt and Uncle had gone back inside to make sure the girls weren't going to forget anything.

She stands up and dusts herself off, placing the bike into the pokewatch. She wanders back into the house, emptying her bag that she brought with her. She fills it up again with a soft towel and a pillow to pad the edges.

“I can't believe Grandpa is letting you leave. You're still so little.”

“I know, someone might mistake her as a baby pokemon.”

“Especially when Angel evolves!”

The banter between Jeremy, Josh and Jacob began when Blythe left, she knew that it would irritate Johanna. She was just waiting for her younger cousin to snap. It would be a long time coming, without a doubt. The banter went on the entire time, broken up by Johanna's argument periodically. Blythe's words cause it to end entirely, “Elizabeth, Scratch.” That causes the Fennekin to slash outwards with her paw at the back of Josh's leg.

“Ow!” He swats at Elizabeth, causing the others to laugh as she dodges and bolts away.

“Place the egg in here.” Blythe holds out the bag to Jax. “You had your fun, now if you please.”

“Alright, alright, you win this time.” Jax gives her his childish grin and places the egg into the bag.

“Feeeen?” Elizabeth whines, patting at Blythe's skirt. The woman places the bag down, allowing the fennekin to sniff the bag, then crawl into it to keep the egg warm.

“Lets say our goodbyes before it gets too late and it is impossible for us to do anything before nightfall.” Blythe stares at Johanna in a way that seems to nearly plead with the young woman, wanting to get away from the disorder that her male cousins cause.


----------



## kluang (Aug 29, 2016)

Caeden disembark from the cruise line and now is walking around at Vermillion city. "Nice city, isn't it Leo, Esp?' the religious trainer asked his two accompanying friends, an Espurr and a Squirtle. Both of them respond happily at their master question. "Now what should we do? We battle of course." Caeden said happily and Esperena interrupt him. "Pokemon champ? C'mon, everyone knows to be a champ you must leave for your Poke journey at the ripe age of ten by your mom no less. Dad is nowhere to be found."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 29, 2016)

Lavender Town-

Zack finished up his coffee as quick as he could before heading into his room. He wasn’t entirely sure what he was going to need to pack for this trip, but maybe just a rucksack filled with some clothes and the basics. Yeah that’d be good enough, he could earn some money using Frosty and King, kick some ass and take some names. As he packed up his spare clothes, Frosty and King both grabbed some sticks and bandana’s, tossing in a few berries before tyng them off.



“Why did you guys pack?” Zach let out a sigh and rubbed his forehead. “Hey, I wanna bring my food along! I can’t trust you with feeding me!” Frosty grumbled to himself, “But this guy… I don’t know.” King blinked a bit. “King wanted a bag too!” The little piplup smiled as he looked up at Zack. “Well that’s a cute little answer.” Zach leaned down to pat him on the head. “Yay! I did a cute thing!”


“Don’t get carried away you bastard...” Frosty narrowed his eyes at King. “Whatever, We’re going to be heading out, so let’s go… bout time I started an adventure of some kind anyway.”


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 29, 2016)

Knock knock.

_Eh?  Who could it be, disturbing my sleep at this morning hour?_

Knock knock.

_Alright, what the hell, man.  What is it, like, six in the freaking morning?_

The red-haired youth looked over at his alarm clock, forcing one eye open.  Ten past noon.

_Dammit._

He sat up out of bed and meandered to the door of the Kanto hotel he and his mother were staying in.  Of course she was away currently, probably off rescuing a displaced family of Ursaring and Teddiursa or riding an Abomasnow down a mountain.  He answered the door to see a Dragonite standing there, waiting patiently.  "O-oh.  Hey there, look at you, big guy.  What brings you here?"  The large, friendly-looking dragon reached into its bag and retrieved a package for the boy.  Sure enough it had his name, Kaden Edo.  There was an envelope attached, containing a letter.  Kaden's interest was piqued.  He skimmed through it, then read it once again, taking in each sentence.  When he looked up, the Dragonite was holding out a clipboard form.  Kaden signed for the package and took it from the Pokemon, who then gave a happy little shout and took to the sky, damn near knocking Kaden over with the wind.  He tore open the package, and sure enough, there was the Poke Watch.  He strapped it on and booted it up.  After a short activation process, he was asked to choose a Starter Pokemon.  He looked through the list.  He knew several of these, but not all of them.  He was almost sold on Treecko, an exotic-looking grass Pokemon from Hoenn, when his eyes stumbled upon Snivy.  He'd seen one before.  He smiled as he remembered that Snivy he had met, such a sweetie.  He was a sucker for Pokemon, especially the kind ones.

He pressed his finger to Snivy and confirmed his choice, when the aperture slid out and a Pokeball revealed itself.  When he took it into his palm, it expanded to a bit larger than a baseball.  He smiled and looked over his shoulder to see Ion, curiously padding into the room.  "Finally up, huh pal?  Alright, let's welcome our new friend!  Snivy, come on out!"  He tossed the ball and in a flash of light, a pretty little Snivy popped out of the ball.  Kaden's eyes widened.  It was timidly looking around, and teal instead of the usual green.  Could it be?  It turned around and saw him, before letting out a cry and leaping into his arms.  "It's you!  Hey there, girl!"  Ion, normally extremely wary of new Pokemon, remembered this Snivy and merely gave her a nudge with his nose.  The two shared what Kaden assumed was a conversation and turned to look at their trainer.  "Well, if you're my Pokemon, you're gonna need a proper name."  He thought for a moment.  "Can I call you Meadow?"  She gave a nod and returned to cradling his calf.  "Alright!  Looks like we've got a new friend, Ion!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 4, 2016)

*Aerick; Lavender Town*​[A Journey's Start Pt. III]​
With a sharp hum the watch shakes lightly as gears and micro gyros whirl to life. With a short pulsating hum the watch connects to the world wide Poké-net linking directly to Professor Blue’s laboratory in Pallet. With a pop and a clink, a thin sheet of metal slides from the bottom of the device and a small iris opens like an eye and enlarges to near the size of the metal. A red flash of light follows as a Pokéball is ejected too quickly for Aerick to react to, and catch. Moments later a ping echoes as the Pokéball bounces off the ground, enrages, and opens allowing an even brighter flash of red to wash into the small cavern.


‘Char. Charmander!’


The tiny, sharp, voice states as the small frame of a bipedal Pokémon comes into view. Aerick’s eyes widen as he beholds the flame tailed lizard Pokémon, though in the next moments his wide eye gaze turned a bit confused. Instead of the normal colors, that would be associated with this particular Pokémon, this Charmander was a bright golden yellow.  “Well, what do you thing about this one Mors?”  Aerick asks turning his attention to his small friend.


The watch in his hands react with a rumble and a small beam fires forth connecting to Mors, and a second later the automated voice of a woman can be heard, it states: ‘* Cubone; the Lonely Pokémon. It wears the skull of its dead mother on its head. When it becomes lonesome, it is said to cry loudly. *’ Aerick blinks then exclaims:  “Wow! I didn’t know that about you Mors, did you really lose your mother. I didn’t. ….. .. .” 



Aerick is forced to stop short of his full thought as he feels a rapidly growing heat at his feet. With a quick snap of his head, Aerick sees that the unattended Charmander had somehow come across some twigs and had stuffed them under his shoes. He could only then assume that the small Pokémon lit them ablaze with either breath or tail. * “YEOOOOOOOW!” * Aerick wails pulling his foot from the flame. Mors is quick to act in the next instance slamming his Bone Club down in the burning twigs quickly snuffing the fire out before it could cause any more damage. ‘ *Cu, BONE! *’ Mors exclaims pulling his club far above his head, he was about to lay the law down.


 “Hold on Mors, don’t do anything too drastic to our new friend here.”  Aerick commands gingerly putting his smoldering foot back onto the floor. His sharp amber eyes wash over _his_ newest Pokémon. Instead of anger, much to Charmander’s surprise, there was a smugness to Aerick’s eyes and slight grin that slipped over his face.  “Well.”  Aerick stars walking over to the golden fire type;  “looks like we have a little trouble maker on our hands, eh Mors?”  the question of course was rhetorical and Mors shook his head while lowering his club back to his side.


Kicking the soot off his shoe he kneels down picking up the Pokémon then the question is postulated:  “What should we call you huh?”  is asked. ‘ Char? ’ is asked in return as if the small creature didn’t know either, he has always been known as ‘Charmander’.  “Well, you are a fire type, mischievous as a black dragon, as feisty as the metal dragons you are patterned after, and are as destructive as the tales of old. … How about. ….”  Aerick sticks his lower lip out a bit as he things, his thoughts turning back to a book he loved his mom to read to him as a child. It was called the Flight of Dragons, and it held a special spot in his heart when he was younger.


 “How about we call you Bryagh?”  he more states than asks as he opts to give the Charmander the name of the antagonistic Dragon of the book. A black scaled monster that was the show of power of Ommadon’s forces. Something that the rascally gleam in the Pokémon’s eyes seemed to fore tale. Not knowing the implications of the naming process, Bryagh seemed delighted with his new name smiling as his burning tail swung in the air freely tracing lines of light in the dim light.

 “So, you finally decided to strike out on your own eh? Well, seems appropriate I suppose you are about thirteen years late starting. If you ever intend on catching up with your age group, son, you better get on it.”  Aerick’s father asks with a wide, devilish, grin setting on his face. Aerick can only gawk at the almost rude comment his father made, was he really being serious?


----------



## kluang (Sep 4, 2016)

Caeden stands before an entrance of a cave. Next to it is a sign. Diglett's Cave. A long tunnel dig by a horde of Diglett and Dugtrio. He looks at his two pokemon, Leo and Espara.

"Naaaah."

They continue to Route 11. There they can see several schoolkids running around playfully with mock battles, grooming and taking pictures.

"Nice."


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Kai Zappa
Route 24*

Kai and Maxim slowly made their way through the shore of Cerulean City. He had to pick up his round friend as he started to fall behind, carrying the rotund Munchlax on his head. "You see anything that isn't a Magikarp, Maxim?" The Munchlax put it's face up to it's Trainer's, shaking it's head. Kai sighed. "Well, guess we're gonna need to cross the Bridge."

Kai took out his other Pokeball and released his Treecko. "Come out, Silvan!" There was a small flash as a small tree gecko materialized and began to stretch its body across the ground as it looked in it's Trainer's eye and started to walk away. 

He picked up the small Grass type in his hands, keeping a strong grip on the squirming lizard. "Sorry, I'm gonna need you to do something for me." He walked across the Nugget Bridge, covered by several other Trainers. "We're probably gonna have to battle them." 

Silvan, realizing why it was released, reluctantly calmed down and dropped to the floor, walking with its Trainer as they approached the first Trainer.


----------



## kluang (Sep 5, 2016)

"Hei Muster."

Caeden look to his left and there is a snotty little boy. "The word you're looking for is Mister, young one."

"Let's battle."

Caeden sighs. His first return to Kanto and his first opponent is a school kid. "By Celebi knickers, you really want to fight me?" he asked and the kid nods eagerly.

"Fine. Let's go. Espara you're first."

The Espurr growls and step forward.

The school kid throws his Pokeball and a Sandshrew appear.

"BEGIN."


----------



## Kuno (Sep 6, 2016)

At Blythe's urging, Johanna tried to make the good-byes move faster. It didn't work too well but it did shave off a few moments of blubbering here and there. The young trainer finally reminded her mom that she could send things to her or let Papa know and he would make sure that they received anything that they might have forgotten.

Finally they said their final good-byes and started to pedal down the road. Then they heard a voice calling their names. With a sigh Johanna braked and turned around to see her brother, Jacob, running up behind them. “I forgot to tell you. If you want to be great trainers you need lots of pokemon.” Johanna rolled her eyes at that but waited for him to finish. “Here, two free passes to the Safari Zone.” He grinned and handed them over. They were shiny and laminated. The real deal.

Johanna was impressed. “Wow...Thanks!” She looked them over and smiled, giving him a big hug while still on her bike.

“Catch one for me!” He called, waving and headed toward the rest of the family.

“We will!” Johanna and Blythe peddled off once again.


_The Family..._

“What did you tell her?” Jace looked skeptically at the oldest brother. He knew that Jacob loved their sister and cousin like the rest of them but he was a major jokester, sometimes bordering on mean.

He shrugged and waved toward the fading pair. “Passes for the Safari Zone.” Jacob laughed.

Waving hands stilled, and several pairs of eyes landed on him. “Why would you do that? They aren't ready for that!” Jax finally spoke up.

“It'll be really funny!” Jacob burst out laughing.

The girls were much to far away to see the cloud of dust billow. They didn't know a Battle Royale just broke out at the Eeveelution gym.


_The Girls..._

They rode in silence for a bit. It was a comfortable silence, one that would often surround the pair over the years, but it didn't last long. “We should come up with a team name.” Johanna grinned at her cousin.

“No.”  Blythe responded while riding the bike beside her. The different sights of Fuchsia City slowly going unnoticed.

“Oh, come on! It'll be fun!”

“No.”

“Let's see...How about the Dynamic Duo?”

“No.”

“You're right. That doesn't sound right...”  She thinks for a moment.  “How about The Magnificent Gals!”

“No.”

“Right, hmmmm....Oh! How about The Glamorous Pair?”

“No.”

“Okay...”  Johanna was becoming frustrated at her cousin's lack of enthusiasm but she was never one to back down. “How about Awesome Sauce and Stuff! Because I'm awesome sauce and your...well stuff!” She grinned, clearly thrilled at the thought.

“No.”

“Really? How about Team Ass? Because you're being one right now!” Johanna was down right irritated now. She was use to the fact that she did most of the talking and Blythe didn't but she usually got more than one word responses.

“If we did Team Awesome Sauce and Stuff our nickname would be Team ASS.” She finally said more than one word.

“No it wouldn't it would be...”  Johanna paused for a moment and thinking the name through. “Okay, maybe you were right. I will think about it some more.” Her face turned red for a moment then she burst out laughing. “What would I do without you?”


“Run into that building.” Blythe said, the brakes on her bike slowing her down.

“Shit!” Johanna slammed on her brakes and stopped just before her tire then her head slammed into the building. “Thanks, you're the reason I don't have brain damage!”

“That remains to be seen.”  She responded flatly and got off her bike and waited for her cousin.


“What?”

“Nothing.” She replied while the pokemon seemed to laugh a bit from the packs.


“So I guess we are here! Let's go get us some pokemon!”  They enter the building and see a woman standing behind a counter.

“Welcome to the Safari Zone! How may I help you?” She smiled pleasantly at the pair.

“We have these passes.” Johanna handed them to the woman then grinned in excitement at Blythe.

“Great! Seems you are already paid.” She pulls out a paper and a couple of bags. “Here are the rules and the Safari Balls. Have fun, be careful, and catch lots of pokemon!” She points toward a door on the left side of the room with a sign above it.

*'Safari Zone: Enter at your own risk!'*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Kai Zappa 
Nugget Bridge - Battle 1*

Kai carried both of his Pokemon in his arms as he walked through the bridge. He was eventually stopped by a Bug Catcher. "Hey! Didn't you hear? This is Nugget Bridge. If you're a Trainer - "

"If I'm a Trainer, I get to take the Bridge Challenge. If I pass the challenge, I get a prize. Am I right?" The Bug Catcher, surprised at Kai's matter of fact statement, said "Y-Yeah. But you're not gonna win! Not with me around!"

The Bug Catcher threw out his Pokeball, revealing a Caterpie. Rolling his eyes, Kai let go of his Treecko as the gecko put on its game face and stared the Bug-type down.

*BATTLE BEGIN*


----------



## Vergil (Sep 11, 2016)

Sendo was in a bit of a bind. He was fretting all day about what to tell his significant other. As it turned out the solution presented itself gift wrapped and handed to him.

Carrie-Marie was a name that only a sadistic mother could give her child, and Sendo knew first hand how accurate a depiction it was of his mother in law. His wife preferred to go by Marie and so that's what he called her. His phone (which he still had issues with) rang and it took him the second try to figure out how to get her face on the screen without disconnecting her (All he had to do was press 'answer' but he always got so flustered with technology.)

"Uh...hi hon. What's going on?" Sendo asked the light pink haired lady with green eyes.

"We're moving." she said abruptly and with more than a hint of aggravation.

"We...are?" Sendo said scratching his head. He knew the answer to that already - she had clearly thought about it and honestly getting away from this small village would be nice. Part of why he wanted to be a pokemon trainer was to see the world.

"We're going to Saffron City." She said, "Board of directors are a pain in the ass and so I quit. I got a nice severance package after some negotiations and I've lined up a new job." She picked up a folder with a few papers in it. "Since you'll be in it more, you pick the house. You have a budget of a million and..."

Sendo smiled and looked at her.

"Don't worry about it hon. I got it. You focus on your new job and I'll get everything ready here. I do have a question though....are you going to be home much?" he asked scratching the side of his face, as he did when he started beating around the bush.

"Yes...." she paused and sighed, "No - the new job is basically me being a fixer. Their business model is all wrong and it's a hotel. Figured I'd try something new."

"Well, in that case....I...um...."

She was quiet and patient with him as he formulated his perfect sentence.

"Going to be pokemon trainer." There was a pause from her, then a smile, to soothe Sendo's awkward one.

"It's about freaking time." she said with a long exhale, as if she had been waiting on it a while, "Honestly, most of the reason I've decided to move is that I've heard the Kanto region is really good for newer pokemon trainers and I had a plan to try and get you into it."

"Wait....you quit your job...." Sendo said in shock.

"It was getting boring anyway." she said with a massive grin. She genuinely seemed happy about Sendo's decision. "Anyway, since you'll be on the road a lot, I'll just stay at the hotel and move my stuff into the presidential suite."

"You don't need that for guests?" 

"Probably, but I'm sure they won't care once I turn the hotel into the first 8 star hotel." she smirked. She'd always been head strong but through her ambition and drive, there was the heart of a real softie. The pair hashed out a few more details and with a few days Sendo was in the Kanto region, looking decisively like a Magikarp out of water.

"Uhhh....so where do I start?" he wondered. his watch had a pokemon with his starter already in it. "I guess introducing myself would be a good thing."

With a flash, he let the pokemon out of its ball and there it was - his first ever pokemon. This Snivy would help him become the best pokemon trainer ever! He grinned with excitement. Snivy on the other hand stretched lazily, looked at Sendo and with a condescending look of dismissal waved her hand at him and turned her back haughtily.

Sendo's excited grin turned into one of amusement. "Life's never that easy though is it?" he asked himself and then sat down in the grass with his new pokemon and pulled out some treats. He bought a number of them and they were mostly of the expensive variety.

"Well, looks like you're my partner from here on out. You must be hungry being in that ball for such a long time, sorry it's taken me so long...."

There was an audible 'hmph' and a growl of Snivy's stomach. She turned to the snack, then looked away. Another growl of the stomach, followed by a sweat drop. She looked at Sendo and put her hand out expectantly.

"Oh?" Sendo said as he put two boxes of treats infront of her. "Which one do you want?"

She looked at the boxes and pointed immediately to the the one with the nicer packaging.

"Well then, you've got good taste. How does the name Oujo-sama sound to you?" Sendo said amused, "You are definitely like royalty." Sendo said as he handed her the treats. She took her time eating them one by one and then motioned for a napkin, which Sendo delivered. The snivy didn't appear to protest the name but rather seemed to approve of it. There was another audible 'hmph' as she sat lazily and played with some flowers.

"Boy - training you is gonna be a challenge." he sighed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2016)

Lavender Town-


Zack and his duo of mismatched pokemon left their home and started to walk through the town. Most of the people here were down trodden, the odd fog that surrounded everything… it wasn’t exactly the most ideal place to live. But it was a place where Zack had been able to make a lot of money. So many people wanted to hear the voices of their pokemon and even more the voices of those they had lost.


The people of the town seemed to ignore him as he walked through the streets, not a surprise to Zack however. He gave off a look of someone from Team rocket or something… Though they wouldn’t be far off from assuming he was once in a team… That was a long time ago however and he’d rid himself of all reminders of that life.


The two pokemon at his side were arguing, again not out of the expected for how this day has gone. “Will you two cut it out! We’re finally going out of this town and heading to the open world! The big wide open world. There’s no telling what we’ll be able to find and I need you guys in perfect harmony! We’re going to be fighting from this moment forward...” Though this was a lie, he knew exactly what was out there. He’d been on his own for so many years now…


“Alright.” Frosty grumbled. “Kay!!” King smiled as he spoke. “Alright then! Let’s get going! The first step on our adventure is now!”


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 11, 2016)

*A Warm Welcome*
*Vermillion City*

​

The waves glistened orange in the early morning sun, Wingull skimming emerald waters some managing to pluck a small fish or two from the ocean surfaces. Benedict rested his arms upon the railing, waves combing the vessels algae lined hull. He sighed, having only been on a ship once before and that time he had been very much a unwelcome guest, his scars still burned at the memory best left untapped in the cesspit's of his deeper mind.

Iskierka's distraction could be forgiven if she weren't confined to his quarters, where he had no fear of losing her to depths. He was thankful to Captain Cook for the alternative, a younger woman who could be heard upon approach, her leg left with recently acquired limp, the Gyarados encounter had not been kind to her although she fought admirably and could have been said to be their saviours.

"Wingull I needn't tell you that means we will be making port soon." Her voice echoed authority despite knowing how dire her situation was. She was as much a hostage to his whims as he may have once been to his fathers obsession. He nodded, "I know." He felt her eyes land upon him, uneasy and with a cold hollow comfort, "Should you not be getting prepared, I have a schedule to keep and I would very much prefer if a Union Official was not on my deck when clientèle arrive."

"Have no fear; my baggage is already prepared. I am not here to cause trouble for this ship or her crew."

"Good because it is the best interests of all parties involved."He nodded once more upon hearing this and turned to lean his rear up against the damaged railing facing the Captain more directly she stood with distinction even with the cast away timber serving as a splint, her coat royal blue and embroiled gold - it was not of this age but carrying weight of her office all the same.

"That being said, the Ministry's intelligence of the region left much wanting. If I am to expect trouble I would very much like to know whom it is I should looking out for, and a smuggler such as yourself should have sufficient knowledge to fill in the blanks?"

"The agents of the Ministry have plenty of enemies, you know that as well as I. By the very definition of your work Mr. Rendain these parties will see you as such, and I believe it wise not to tempt fate."

"You are still in our debt, Captain. Might I remind you the fate of this vessel and her crew is mine to decide. Your ship decommissioned and your pardon forgone. That being said there are greater fish to fry than a small time smuggler and you are the likeable sort I would not wish to give a unfavourable report but if I must flex the powers given to me..."He responded in a harsher tone, he didn't like people deflecting questions for the sake of his safety. He had faced death once before and it left him with little to fear, he had no family that mattered a point which his superiors had taken a liking to. He understood himself to be expendable but little did it matter so long as he gathered the strength necessary to push further their agenda even if he had to resort to heavy handed tactics and threats.

"My investigations could be accelerated greatly, powerful entities are privy to information that would otherwise be beyond my reach in foreign lands. Understand Captain we are on the same side you treat your pokemon and crew well do not force me to interject that agenda."

"Are we Mr. Rendain?"She asks with a curious twist to her tone, "The Ministry of Truth is no greater threat than the freedoms I or my crew enjoys. Propaganda through and through, while the end goal is certainly... agreeable the means do not give it much credit. I am sorry but I will not endanger the lives of my men for the sake of your investigation, the contract is fulfilled and I should hope you are at least honourable it." That being said she was correct in the matter, their agreement was merely one of transportation and acting in such a manner would only serve to further the division between the Ministry and her people.

"Very well Captain. I will not act upon my threat but only on the accountability of our agreement... and the lengths at which you have gone to secure it."He motioned to her leg and she bowed ever so slightly moreso out of curtsy than any form of respect, "Thank you _sir_ I hope your stay is a uneventful one...

...Welcome to Kanto."


----------



## Kuno (Sep 14, 2016)

To say that the room was run down and the motel seedy would be like comparing it to a top of the line luxury resort to a garbage dump. Yet you could rent rooms by the hour, didn't have to give your name, and they only dealt in cash. It was almost exactly the kind of place Nikki needed except they didn't allow pokemon of any kind. Anonymity. No worries of being traced or found though, it was almost perfect.

“Where is that damn thing?” The young woman paced the length of the room, which only gave her ten steps, if she was lucky, on the ugly threadbare carpet. She looked down at the matted nap and she thinks it might have been a shag green at one time but it had taken on a muddled brown hue, Nikki didn't want to continue to think of the things that would have needed to contact the fibers to make such a change. “Human's are disgusting.” Her lip curls slightly at the flat words and once again takes up her pacing, glancing at her watch every few seconds.

Glancing at the bed she sees the Ditto shifting across the brown comforter that was even more threadbare than the carpet. “Don't touch anything Dee.” She chirps quietly at the blob of purple goo that was slowly sliding off the bed. Her tone was much warmer when she talked to the pokemon but she couldn't get the disgust of what the people had done to the room out of her voice. “We don't know what that gunk is.” They both shudder and the Ditto scrambles closer to the center of the bed.

Settling before the window she opens it up, trying to bring in the fresh air from outside. Use to the fresh air of the forests, beaches, meadows anywhere but the city, caused the room to assault every one of her senses. The stale air smelt of mold, cigarettes, alcohol, body odor, and several other things that Nikki didn't want to think about.

Feeling the breeze brushing gently against her face she took a deep breath. Her hand rested on the wall next her, absently toying with the peeling wallpaper that had turned a yellowish brown with age. Nikki didn't know how long she stood there feeling the gentle breeze before it turned into a gust but she didn't need to open her eyes to know it wasn't a natural wind that kicked up.

“Finally...” Her jade green eyes opened slowly behind her sunglasses. She dug out some berries from her pocket and smiled. “Thank you for coming, I was beginning to wonder.”  Nikki gave a beautiful smile to the Pidgeotto and opened her hand. The bird took a few berries before digging into it's feathers and pulling out a very small nondescript package. Once the woman took it the bird finished the berries, rubbed against her arm gently and took the sky.

After watching the pokemon leave she quickly shut the window and sat on the bed next to the Ditto. “Ditto dee dit?” It asked poking at the brown paper.

“Yep. This is what we have been waiting for.” Nikki quickly tore the paper apart and put it in her pack to be burned later. Leave no trace. It is something she believed that has kept her alive all these years. She looked at the watch. It was simple and black, no where near as fancy as many she had seen but it had the same abilities and she had already been taught how to use it. No names, no papers, no trace.


“So let's meet Croaky shall we?” She smiles at Dee and hits the button to release the pokeball. It lands on the bed and blinks for a second then pops open.

“FROAK-” It starts to yell then puts an arm in front of his face, looking like he was trying to sneak and finishes his sentence. “kie.” He ends in a much quieter voice.

“We need to work on your sneaking a bit.” Nikki laughs and scoops up the pokemon for a hug which it returns quickly. “Okay, enough time wasted here. We will figure out everything else when we leave this damn city.” There wasn't much to do but grab her pack, she was renting by the hour only to get the package, she didn't unpack anything, and she was for damn sure not sleeping on that bed. “You guys need to get back in here, just until we leave.” Nikki pulled out the pokeballs and the two went in quickly.

Grabbing her pack she moved toward the door, looking back to make sure she hadn't left anything behind then headed to the front desk. On the approach she made sure to pull her worn black hat lower over her face the slammed the keys on the counter. “Checking out.”

“You better have not made a mess. Left no needles or any other garbage.” The phrase was simple, said almost automatically as he reached for the key.

Nikki stopped in her tracks. “What the hell kind of person do I look like?”

“You rent by the hour. Only one type does that.” His gaze moved from the television blaring in the corner and settled on her.

“Fuck you! You don't know me.”

“Thank god too!”

“You bastard!”

“Get out before I call the Jenny!” He screamed, the small silver bell on the counter ringing as it hit the wall next to the woman.

Nikki stepped forward but then thought better of it. Instead she flipped him gesturing with her fingers then bolted before he could pick up any other projectiles. “So much for not being noticed.” She sighed at herself for losing her temper for no reason again, and head down the street, moving to leave town before she brought anymore attention to herself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2016)

_vs Pidgey I_​
*[Route 6]
*
"You ready?!"

The animated voice of the girl fires up a little the flame inside of Randal. 

"Yeah!!"

It´s been a few hours since he left home, of course the goodby wasn´t anything special, juts his mother telling him the usual stuff about taking care, his father telling him to reach the top and his younger sister telling him to come back home soon and to keep an eye on that violent Pikachu of before; Randal on his end,   simply agreed with everything they said and reserved the result of the fight between his Aron -Ronga- and his recently acquired Pikachu, Chuga.

Now, he is about to start a pokemon battle against this younger girl who challenged him as soon as they saw each other, on the other hand, it´s not like it would be his first but his second fight instead since he just left."If that´s so, Pidgey go!!" she throws a pokeball in front of her and from it a small, plump-bodied bird-like Pokémon came out. It was brown with a cream-colored face, underside, and flight feathers. Both its feet and beak were a pinkish-gray color. It also had black, angular markings around its eyes and a small crest of brown and cream feathers above its eyes.

"Pidgey, huh? Ronga, you got this!" then the blonde sends his best friend into the mix.A pokemon with four stubby legs and a large round head with black body wich wield plates of gray armor covering its head, back, and legs. Throughout its body are small openings in the armor. There are six openings on its head, with the largest two being openings for its pale blue eyes, and one opening on either side of the spike on its back. A single, blunt spike protrudes from its back. "Aron!!"

As he uses his pokewatch´s Pokedex function. The information on Pidgey appears  and Randal can´t really find much more than he already kne won that aspect, everything pointed that he had the advantage here and he wasn´t going to let it go.

"Pidgey, Gust!!"

"Ronga, Harden!!"

As he flaps its wings, a strong wind gathers and attacks Ronga who immediatley plants it´s small feet on the ground as a small shine covers his whole armor pripor to getting struck by the attack. The gust lasts for a few seconds before the iron type pokemon would shake it´s body, getting rid of the annoyance, it barely did any sort of damage."Quick Attack!!" the second order came as fast a sthe first and with such an attack there was no chance at all to dodge. Still Randal´s smirk didn´t disappear "Endure, and Headbutt!! " and as told, Taking head on the highspeed tackle from the flying foe, Ronga just uses its own head as a shield repelling the attack itself only to then jump and hit with all its ight right in the gut of Pidgey who was sent back and had to crash against the ground.

"Headbutt!" a second round of the same attack is ordered and Ronga rushes against Pidgey "Pidgey, Sand-attack!!" Pidgey manages to stand up and then using it´s feet, the girl´s partner scratches and throws earth at Aron who  ends up failing the attack due to it."He really is faster than Ronga... but if I can´t really rush at him..."

"Pidgey, quick attack!!"

"Ronga, Metal Claw!!"

It is then that Aron stands on two feet as its front legs get a white shine. Taking the Quick Attack again,this time the attacks land simultaneously raising a small cloud of dust which once it fades, allows to see a victorious Aron standing and a defeated Pidgey.

"Great!"

"Pidgey, come back! That was pretty good."

"Thanks, but you have another one, right?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2016)

*Vermilion City*​
 [Story Post] ​

Like most days, in Vermilion, today started out rather mundanely enough as people pulled themselves from bed to start their days. The port city, being alive since well before sunbreak, was starting to see the first fingers of the sun as it broke over the eastern horizon. The orange glow filled the air as it drove the darkness back, soon morning would be here. Outside the few ruckus Pokémon battles that occasionally occurred at the local gym, Vermilion is a rather quaint city to visit or make a home of. Today, however, in a rather nondescript office building near the center of the city, Vermilion would break into a short lived chaos.


*-8:15 A.M.-*


The sharp clang of the front door bell pulls rather bored looking faces from their computer screens, spread sheets, or business reports. The low grinding sound of what could have been wheels on carpet is shown to be a rolling Electrode instead. The dull looks that once occupied the many faces turned to shock, and surprise as the Electrode grinned devilishly as it rolled to a still. ‘ Electrode’ the Ball Pokémon states in an electrical reverb as it’s body pulled in static electricity from the very air itself. With shouts of confusion, and fear the occupants of the building dive under whatever they could just before the Electrode used Self-Destruct.


The massive explosion blew the front door off its hinges and shattered all the glass in the room causing hysteria on all levels. In the darkness of the smoke forms darted into the building followed by shouts, commands to Pokémon to do various things, far in the back of the office word had already traveled that they were compromised, and a skinny man with glasses swallowed hard, “This isn’t good.” He sates, reiterating what he was just told. His shaking hand reaches for a phone as the door is violently breached by a large Nidorino knocking the reporting man to the ground with a shuddering thud. ‘ Rino’ the Poison Pin Pokémon growls stepping on the broken door, and pinning the downed man to the floor.


The man in glasses sits the phone back down on its base as two people enter the room. The taller, a woman with a Spearow sitting on her left shoulder, makes her way to him. Leaning over she knocks the phone to the floor before taking a half seat on the highly polished surface of the desk. Her reflection moves with her as she reaches out and touches the man’s face. “Tell me hon.” She states pulling his glasses off, “We know that you have reports and invoices of Team Rocket’s assets. We would like to have them. Now.” She adds with a firm tone as she pulled his glasses from his face. Sweat beads on the back of the man’s neck, and his fingers twitch slightly under the desk pushing a well-hidden button. “Team Rocket? What’s that? A boy band?” the man asks trying to divert attention from what he had just done.


“Don’t play stupid with me hon.” …. … …


*-Meanwhile-*


A light buzz cuts through the silence of a well-lit business office, and a moment later the creak of a large leather chair can be heard as it’s occupant moves. With the back of the chair facing the closed door, a large, and pudgy hand reaches out and touches the red button on his inner office intercom.  “Yes Susan, what is it?”  a deep voice asks. The other side of the line stays silent for a moment while Susan ordered how she was going to answer her boss.  While he waited, the hand of the large man reaches down the length of his desk and opens the first drawer, inside was a cigar case filled with freshly bought Alolan Premium cuts. Pulling one free her voice finally comes over the speaker, “Sir, the silent alarm at the Vermilion Office has been activated, what protocol would you like to enact?” she asks. The man rocks back while he cuts a small portion of the cigar off the far tip.  “Have we moved all; compromising data from that office?”  the tentative question is posed.


Typing can be heard over the channel as the woman quarries their system and a moment later, “Yes sir, the last of the sensitive intel was shipped via Pidgot Air two days ago.” The woman replies quickly, “The only data left there is none vital purchases from shell companies in Johto.” She adds just as rapidly. A match strikes to life as the man mulled what to do over in his head,  “Let the local authority handle it, and send a nice incentive bonus to the Chief of Police there to encourage a rapid conclusion to the investigation.”  is the order he gives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 17, 2016)

*Saved by the Bell*
*Vermillion City
*​Iskierka hopped along the dock using the decking for a game of hopscotch staying always five paces ahead of her master, the world had always been a game to her. There had only ever been one exception to this rule and that was the death of her parents, for reasons unknown she had almost forgotten about them clinging only to their existance through the Blaziken plushie that now hung under his arm. It betrayed the serious nature of their work it could have been asked why he was assigned to Kanto but even he did not fully understand it, only that Pokemon may have come to harm. Little did Benedict know that they might well have been thrown into the frying pan.

"Papers please..."

The first barrier wasn't entirely expected the Harbour Master demanded his papers, muscular and accomponied by a Chatot that repeated everything he said in a more musical tone left him something amused, still he held back the chuckle and proceeded to hand over the relevant documentation. No matter where one went bureaucracy was the enemy, there was a audible hmm of satisfaction not longer after minute. Benedict advanced only to find one step later he was halted by the muscular arm, turning to face the sailor more directly he could see the Bandolier of ultraballs strung across his chest for all to see clearly proud of his work he added, "And those Pokemon are registered I assume?"

He froze a moment in hopes of drumming up a answer to the query, he recalled the briefing had warned him of such things. His Pokemon would have otherwise be seen as wild beasts if not assigned a Pokeball and registration whatever that was supposed to mean, he hadn't paid much attention honestly. "I'm afraid they do not have Pokeballs no. I wouldn't dare enforce it upon them."He paused and seeing the developing frown he added, "And they are tame, of that I assure you."

"I presume that if they are 'your' Pokemon you would have registered them with the Global Network, else how am I meant to know you ain't smuggling or they ain't carrying something."

"Ah I see,"He nodded "If they weren't my Pokemon do you not think they would be more... resistant to my handling of them." He motioned to Solaire sat upon his shoulder using his dark jacket as a means to warm himself in the outward reaching sun rays. It was a lame excuse but it was better than nothing and gave the Harbour Master a moments thought.

"Do they got Pokeballs?"

"I'm afraid not, no."

"That I cannot permit lad. If they we're to hurt someone my position might be compromised and I'm quite comfort here y'see?"

Benedict frowned at the suggestion Iskierka might hurt someone, Solaire... well that was another matter but certainly not intentionally! "Sir, if you would perhaps show me to where I might get them registered there would be no need for such hostilities."

"Now your requesting I abandon my post? Arecus only knows what will happen then-"

"I believe the boys suggestion to be a fair one Master Tharakay." Benedict and sailor both turned to a man in his early 20's hair well kept, a pair of frame-less rectangular glasses tailored made much like that of the black trench coat and chequered pattern jeans around which was a matching leather belt. Clearly visible beneath was his armament of magnum. He felt himself almost sulk away but not nearly as much as the sailor who seemed stricken by something far from the mundane.

It was a almost tangible force almost as if standing the presence of someone far superior, one which Benedict only assumed to be one of authority rather than something more malevolent. Iskierka appeared equally concerned and concealed herself behind him, Solaire on the other hand simple stared shrilling softly almost like a purr. He was flanked by a pair of fellows dressed sharply, bodyguards he assumed. "Who might you be Sir?"Benedict addressed him directly resuming his stance the question bringing a toothed smile he bowed extending one hand to the right and left pressed against his chest, a curtsy perhaps more suited to royalty than a Agent of the Ministry.

"Master Tobias at your service." He resumed his stance oozing with confidence and seniority, "I do love your Torchic and Larvesta. Oh yes excellent specimens, and you yourself have a affinity for the eternal flame."

Benedict recoiled somewhat confused by the observation but otherwise felt compelled to agree, he honestly had no idea why "I suppose so Master Tobias. Might I enquire as to your own?"

"Oh me, I love conquest so it would therefore come naturally that dragons serve me better... and I have great many of them. Perhaps if time wasn't so short I would have the pleasure of a battle, but the Captain is waiting, I would so very much like a explanation as to why she is late with our shipment."He mused with glee. He moved walking past gently pushing Benedict then paused a moment. A rush heated wind surged past them and a small but noticeable ripple pulsed across the waves. A swarm of pidgey went in all directions as a explosion tore through the quite town the bodyguards had already closed ranks around their charge as if expecting the worst.

Benedict shook his head shaking off the compulsion and like any true man of action he threw himself forward into a sprint rushing towards the source, Torchic chirped in mix of surprise and shock giving Tobias one look and pursuing after her master...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 18, 2016)

*Aerick; Lavender Town*​ [A Journey's Start Pt. IV]  ​


Thirteen years late Aerick quietly questioned to himself while he gawked open mouth at his father, whom propped himself up on the archway into the cavern. Slowly closing his mouth, the young man tried to regain his composure and shrug the goofy response off as nothing more than a knee jerk reaction, and not how he actually felt. Mors rolled his eyes as his friend rubbed his pointer finger under his nose while a grin spread across his features. ‘Here we go’ the ground type thought as Aerick smugly looked back to his father,  “Who said this was a competition dad?”  he asks putting forth a posture of triumph over his question. William looked at him blankly, for just a split section,  “The mantra ‘Got to Catch them all’.”  he replies, a slyness to his voice.



Aerick, however was ready for this though.  “That doesn’t say it’s a competition though, there are many Pokémon dad.”  Aerick replies, his ego bolstering. Mors studies Aerick’s father, whose continence hadn’t changed and that told the Pokémon that he was about to shatter his son again, for the thousandth time. Taking a step back he motions for Bryagh to do the same. Though the Chamander didn’t know his trainer nor his father very well, he well chose to do what his more experience brethren suggested and stepped a few feet back as well.  “Well Aerick, son you have a point I suppose, but, what of those legendries that is believed to be only a handful of? How can you catch them all if they’ve been caught?”  the older man asks in response.



Like that, just as Mors has thought, William had defeated his son and the boy with a rather comedic sigh crumpled to the ground in defeat. ‘ Cue.. .’ is sighed as he placed a hand on Aerick’s shoulder. William, shaking his head, walked over to his son and looked down upon him.  “Boy, you’ll need to get over that habit, if you ever decide to get married that’ll be your default stance if something doesn’t’ change.”  he jokes offering a hand.  “I have my duties though; I can’t simply abandon my post here at Pokémon Tower.”  Aerick replies avoiding the prospect of marriage scenario his dad put forth. Grabbing his son by his outreached wrist he helps to yank him to his feet, then dusting his boy off:  “Aerick, you have three younger brothers that are chomping at the bit to do more than just help lug rocks around. You’ve wanted to be a trainer for years now, and now the opportunity has been presented to you.



Will you look back years from now and regret the choices that you made today? Or will you look back and say that I made the right choice? Besides.” [/COLOR] William pauses as he speaks and turns back toward the entrance of the cavern.  “Besides?”  Aerick questions as he takes a step to follow his old man. A devilish, jagged toothed, grin spreads across William’s face while he glanced at his son,  “If you utterly fail at this, we can always welcome you back shame and all!”  he exclaims darting for the doorway. Aerick attempts to follow, however, Mors sticks his Bone Clun out tripping his friend up. It was amazing really, Aerick slams off the floor and immediately bounces back to his feet looking at the Cubone.  “What was that for Mors! That freaking hurt!”  he exclaims waving his arms.



‘ Cue …. Cubone. ’ Mors states with a deep monotone voice while pointing his club toward the door, showing Aerick that the small firefly of a Charmander was heading out into the bright blue world.  “CRAP!!”  Aerick yells darting after the small creature before he could burn the entire town down,  “Bryagh! RETURN!”  he adds with zeal as he darts toward the Carmander while holding the Pokéball out. A thin red beam fires from the central button on the Pokéball which chases the Charmander out the door. . ....



* -A short while later- *



Holding Bryagh’s Pokéball in his left hand the young man stamps at a dying fire with a fever pitch. The utter look of worry crossed his features as he stamps the fire into submission,  “Mors! Why can’t you be a water type! Or at least know a GROUND MOVE!”  he exclaims while he stomps furiously.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 18, 2016)

*Safari Zone near Fuchsia City...*

“I heard that this one guy was able to catch a dratini here! Maybe we can catch something as awesome. Ooooh! Maybe a mew!” Johanna seemed to nearly float, she was bouncing so much to Blythe's exasperation.

“Jacob told you that, correct?”

“Yes, but he would never lie to me!”

“...” Blythe takes a slow breath, pushing through the doors of the safari zone. Her eyes immediately catch movement in the grass, before she could move however...Johanna was over there, kneeling down at the pokemon.

“Hi there little guy, want to come with us?” Johanna asks, picking up the caterpie.

“Cat! Caterpie!” The caterpie nods as she lifts it to the sky excitedly. In the split second before she can pull it close, it was snatched out of her hands by an angry looking spearow. One could immediately see the girl's heart break. Tears well up in her eyes, spinning around while whimpering like a beaten puppy.

“Johanna. There is a pikachu scaling a tree past that patch of grass.”

“Really!?” immediately charging across the clearing, into the forest. The pikachu takes to the branches, hopping from tree to tree, Johanna following close with the agility of a mankey.


Blythe on the other hand walks over to the tree, sitting down by the trunk. She watches the frolicking pokemon, a zorua shifting into a lilipup to get into the nest, litleo hiding in the bushes nearby, both predators taking advantage of being stronger than their prey.

“The laws of nature persist even within a semi controlled area. Pokemon do what they have to to survive. A corrupt human can corrupt a pokemon, driving them both to a primal state of destruction, worse than the wild pokemon. ” she states to herself.

*Spoiler*: _Sounds_ 







Shortly after, her mind is filled with buzzing, through the noise, she hears quiet whispering, forming into words and strange sounds. “Cease this instant.” the radiating sound slowly rises in volume and pitch as if to argue it's point to the woman. She closes her eyes then, focusing on stopping the sound and her headache that seemed to awaken with it.

When she closed her eyes, it seemed like that awoke whatever _thing_ that was in her head. It screeches. Loudly, as if it was trying to take over her body in that single shout, locking her from her consciousness.

“.uoy ot teg ot woh wonk I woN .emit gnol a rof uoy nwonk ev'I .ehtylB era uoy ohw wonk I” it spoke in a way Blythe didn't understand, and it became infuriating. It's deep voice echoing past the static. The training her mother forced her into as a child finally getting a use as she quickly translates it's speak.

“Stop.” The thing lets escape a guttural laugh, mocking her word.

".thgif a em evig tsael tA .nuf on er'uoY ?ti taht sI ?tahW"

“You do not know me if you think that.”

".htgnerts fo gnihton wonk uoy ,flesruoy wonk uoy naht retteb uoy wonk I .lrig em esuma uoY !haH"

“You seem as though you are willing to bet on it.”

".esruoc fO"

“Next time you attempt, I will force you to show your face.”

".ylisae evig t'now I ,ti yrT .uoy htiw kcits ot decrof eb ll'I dna ,taht od uoY"

“...” With that, Blythe gasps for air back where she was before the incident, nothing but a vivid hallucination. At least, all she would willingly give it, despite knowing what it truly was. She opens her coat, pulling a flask and taking a drink before she spots Johanna coming through the treeline covered in dirt, “Catch it?”

“No...” The firey young woman temporarily defeated.

“Let us head northwest then, perhaps we can find something there.”


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 19, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *Aerick; Lavender Town*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zack was walking down the road, he was wondering where to start the first leg of his journey. He could head to the next town over, or try to go to Vermillion city, it was rather large and there were quite a few people there who might want their polemon translated. But his thoughts were cut out when he heard someone shouting about water type and ground moves... He noticed the man stomping at the ground like a wild beast, trying to put a flame out. "Hey, King go use bubble on it." King nodded and walked his way over, spewing out a bubble onto the fire. "I DID IT!" He shouts joyfully, though all the man could here was "Pip. Piplup!" Zack made his way over to the guy and congratulated king on his good work. 

"Pff... I coulda done that too." Frosty crossed his hands in front of his chest, though all the man could hear was "Litwick, lit litwick." Zack simply shook his head and let out a sigh. "Jesus Frosty, give it a rest will you." He rolled his eyes as he spoke, "Hey there." He held out his hand to shake the other mans. "Names Zack... You doing alright?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 20, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Zack was walking down the road, he was wondering where to start the first leg of his journey. He could head to the next town over, or try to go to Vermillion city, it was rather large and there were quite a few people there who might want their polemon translated. But his thoughts were cut out when he heard someone shouting about water type and ground moves... He noticed the man stomping at the ground like a wild beast, trying to put a flame out. "Hey, King go use bubble on it." King nodded and walked his way over, spewing out a bubble onto the fire. "I DID IT!" He shouts joyfully, though all the man could here was "Pip. Piplup!" Zack made his way over to the guy and congratulated king on his good work.
> 
> "Pff... I coulda done that too." Frosty crossed his hands in front of his chest, though all the man could hear was "Litwick, lit litwick." Zack simply shook his head and let out a sigh. "Jesus Frosty, give it a rest will you." He rolled his eyes as he spoke, "Hey there." He held out his hand to shake the other mans. "Names Zack... You doing alright?"




*Aerick; Lavender Town*​ [A Journey's Start Pt. V; Enter Zack]  ​


Aerick had only been stomping the fire out, while complaining about it, for a few short moments before his prayer was met in a rather unexpected way. From his left a series of bubbles were blown, popping on impact with the flames that danced around his feet. The splashing of the resulting water dampens Aerick’s pants legs which in turn causes the young man to leap back. Cutting his glace to where the Bubble attack had come from, the newly christened trainer is met by another young man with a pair of Pokémon his own. A Litwick and Piplup, though at that moment Aerick didn’t know what they were. After seemingly conversing with his Pokémon the other trainer extends his hand toward Aerick introducing himself as Zack. Despite having moistened pants legs, Aerick was grateful that Zack had helped him stop the spread of Bryagh’s infernal flames of doom. That, however, didn’t stop him from being absent minded when he responded with a handshake his own.


Being right handed, that is the hand that Aerick reaches out with. Sadly, though, that is the hand that he was holding Bryagh’s Pokéball in.  “Nice to meet you Zack, I’m Eric and thanks for. ….”  Aerick starts; the ping, ping, and pop of that very Pokéball cuts him short though as the cry of, ‘ CHAR!! ’ happily cuts through the air. The bright eyes of Bryagh rest on first Zack then trails to the Litwick and Piplup before another cry of char echoes out as the small bipedal lizard darts off toward Lavender Town.  “Oh CRAP!”  Aerick shouts as he reaches down scooping up the Pokéball,  “I … I’ll be right back Zack, I have to go and stop Bryagh from burning the whole town down!”  Aerick shouts back as he makes a break for his Charmander as the small terror cries, ‘ Charmander! ’ in a happy tone as it cuts the corner toward the Tower.


Mors sighs looking over to Zack and his two Pokémon, one identified as King, and the other Frosty. Turning to fully face the trio Mors allows the end of his club to rest on the ground, hey it was easier than pulling it up onto his shoulder. The small Cubone only takes a moment to size them up then leans on the club like a cane. ‘ Cue, Cubone babone.’ { ‘Overlook my human, he’s a bit of a ditz.’ } Mors explains in a very matter of fact way.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 21, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *Aerick; Lavender Town*​ [A Journey's Start Pt. V; Enter Zack]  ​
> 
> 
> Aerick had only been stomping the fire out, while complaining about it, for a few short moments before his prayer was met in a rather unexpected way. From his left a series of bubbles were blown, popping on impact with the flames that danced around his feet. The splashing of the resulting water dampens Aerick’s pants legs which in turn causes the young man to leap back. Cutting his glace to where the Bubble attack had come from, the newly christened trainer is met by another young man with a pair of Pokémon his own. A Litwick and Piplup, though at that moment Aerick didn’t know what they were. After seemingly conversing with his Pokémon the other trainer extends his hand toward Aerick introducing himself as Zack. Despite having moistened pants legs, Aerick was grateful that Zack had helped him stop the spread of Bryagh’s infernal flames of doom. That, however, didn’t stop him from being absent minded when he responded with a handshake his own.
> ...



"Don't worry about it." Frosty points at Zack, "My human is a jerk." Zack simply looked down at Frosty. "Don't make me have King bubble you." The human grumbles and shakes his head. "Nice to meet you little cubone, names Zack, It's cool if your master is a bit of a ditz, we all got shit going on in our lives. You might want to keep your charmander pal in check though... just bop him with your club if he acts up or something." He pointed down at Frosty. "I have to bop frosty every now and again, He's got a mental disorder." "I DO NOT! DON'T LIE TO HIM!!!" Frosty's flame erupted slightly as he shouted. "Hi! I'm King!" Piplup walked over to the cubone. "Are we friends now!" He smiled warmly. "Be more like King. He's friendly." "I DON'T HAVE TO BE FRIENDLY! I'LL BURN YOUR SOUL! WAHAHAHA!"


----------



## Kuno (Sep 21, 2016)

The pair slowly meandered through the grass, heading in the direction that Blythe had suggested. They saw a flock of spearows heading in the opposite direction, magicarp dancing over the surface of a pond, while in the distance a herd of tauros kicked up a storm of dust in the distance. “Did one of those break away from the heard?” Johanna asked, her hand shielding her eyes from the sun so she could see better.

Her cousin just gave a noncommittal shrug and glanced around before looking ahead once again. “It is actually very pretty here.” The blonde looked around at the towering trees and sighed.  “Do you think we will catch anything here?”  She muses on the other pokemon she was unable to catch.

“Don't know.” Blythe replied glancing behind them once more.

“See something?” Johanna asked and clutched one of the pokeballs.

“No. Thought I heard something.” She faced forward again, not wanting to try and explain what had happened while her cousin was off chasing the pikachu. It isn't that Johanna wouldn't understand, she had explained to her before about the ghosts but this time she wanted to mull over the situation before telling her.

“So what do you think-” Johanna paused and pointed at patch of high grass, it was standing on the edge of the warm sand they had been walking through, that was waving a bit more than than the breeze would account for.  “I think I found something...” She whispered then crouched before slowly sneaking forward.  “Gotcha!” She yelled just before throwing the pokeball at it. Maybe it was yell that warned the creature what was coming, maybe it was the pokeball hitting it, or maybe it already knew they were there. Whatever it was, the pokeball came flying back at Johanna much harder than she threw it. In fact she didn't think her brothers could throw a ball that hard, or at least she thought that after the ball made contact with her face, knocking her flat on her back.

“Ow.” She said almost as flatly as Blythe. She rubbed the now dark red mark in the middle of her forehead.  “That...hurt...” She slowly got to her feet and narrowed her eyes. “I'm not letting you go that easy.” Grabbing another ball she threw it much harder. Again the grass waved and the ball shot back at her. Though this time she was able to just dodge the ball. “There has got to be a better way than just throwing these things.” She tossed another ball which was quickly returned.  “Oh my god!” She yelled in frustration while pacing, another pokeball in hand but she was only tossing it up in the air catching it as it dropped back down.

“I think the best thing-” Johanna stopped and threw yet another ball, hoping that she might have caught it off guard but again it hit the ball, this time sending it high up and far away from them. Tears of frustration popped into her eyes and she grabbed several of the balls and threw then in quick succession. Each one but the last flying at her, making her move very strangely to avoid be hit. The last one bounced back and paused before a flash of light appeared and it dropped to the ground.

It rocked once, causing Johanna's eyes to widen. It rocked a second time, Johanna's fists clenched and she stepped forward. A third rocking started then ball opened and out popped the pokemon. Before her stood a small tan and black crocodile pokemon. “What is that?” She wondered and pulled up the watch.
*
“Sandile – A Desert Croc Pokemon.”* The pokedex in the watch began to speak. Telling the girls about the creature before them. *“They live buried in the sands of the desert. The sun-warmed sands prevent their body temperature from dropping.” *

“This is actually kind of cool.” Johanna looked down, impressed at what the thing had said and wondered for a moment why she didn't see what it said about the pokemon they already had. “So...” She drops her hand. “That doesn't really help me.” She scowls then throws another ball.

“Sandile!” It yells happily and smacks the ball with its tail. It then makes a sound as if it was laughing.

“You know what?” Johanna bent down and grabbed the backpack that she had dropped and put it in her pack. “You don't want to be caught, I'm not going to waste anymore damn balls on you.” Scowling she puts the pack on and begins to walk with Blythe beside her.

They take a few steps before Johanna pauses. “What the hell?!?” She struggles to lift her leg and realizes that the world around her seemed a bit taller even for her small stature. The young woman tries to take another step and groans.  “I can't move my feet!”  Looking down she sees that the sand is about midway to her knee. Glancing at her cousin shows that she is in the same predicament. “You're doing this! Aren't you?!” The trainer is almost in a panic as she looks back at the Sandile.

“Sand Sandile!” It practically dances toward her, its reptilian tail swinging merrily before sitting before her, its head tilted to the side.  “Sandile?”

“Why are you doing this?” Johanna grabs another couple of pokeballs and throws them as the pair continue to sink. Each ball hit away like the last several she had thrown. “You don't want to be caught!” The sand is swallowing them quicker than they can think, reach to their waist by this point.

“Sand dile.” It nods its head and watching Johanna.

“Maybe you should-” Blythe began looking around while tossing her pack containing the pokemon and egg out of the quicksand.

“Shut up and let me think!” Johanna snapped following her cousin's example. The sand now reached as high as her shoulders. “I can't believe this! Do you want to join our team? Why are you trying to kill us?”

 
“Sandile? Sandy Dile!”  It jumps up in excitement then burrows below the sand.

“Where did it go? Oh shit!” The only that could be seen of the trainers were their heads. Johanna's twist and looked around as much as she could while Blythe was motionless. Then it happened within seconds of each other both girls were tossed free of the quicksand, lying in a heap of arms and legs on the patch of grass they had originally spotted the Sandile.

“I was going to say you should ask her to join us like you usually do.” Blythe commented from somewhere in the pile while Johanna watched the sandile approach from an upside down angle.

“So do you want to join us?” Johanna asked a bit breathless, the moments before having scared her pretty badly.

“Sandile!” She said a bit muffled from the pokeball it carried in her mouth. She dropped it before pushing it forward with her nose. The red and white ball rolled forward gently bumping into Johanna's head before coming to a stop. It snapped open and the Sandile disappeared in a bright light.

The pokeball rocked once.

The pokeball rocked twice.

The pokeball rocked thrice.

The pokeball snapped shut with a click.

Johanna grabbed the pokeball and held it up.  “I caught a Sandile.” She was excited but her voice sounded hollow and her dropped to the ground in exhaustion.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 22, 2016)

*Kai Zappa - Nugget Bridge

Battle 1 - ON!*

Silvan stretched its body out as it glared towards its opponent, 

"Silvan, use Pound!" Silvan rushed towards its opponent with its superior speed. "Caterpie, use Tackle!" The two Pokemon clashed, their attacks battling it out before Silvan won out, striking the Caterpie and knocking it away. "Use String Shot!" Caterpie shot out a stream of web from it's mouth. SIlvan quickly dodged the string coming its way. "Soften it up with Seed Bullet!" Treecko shot out three seeds that struck the small caterpillar in the head. 

"Alright that does it! Caterpie, fire String Shot again, this time in the air!" The Caterpie shot out more web, this time into the air. The webs were spread all over the battle area, making an approach harder. As Silvan ran towards the Caterpie, it was caught by some web, sticking it to the floor and slowing it down. "Good job! Now, hit it with Tackle!" Silvan, too distracted to properly counter, was struck by the Bug-type, knocking it over in the process.

Now angered, Silvan pulled itself out of the web and rushed the Caterpie. "Hit em with Pound!" The Treecko did just that, smacking the Caterpie once more. The poor caterpillar tried to get up, but instead keeled over and fell down, defeated. "Caterpie, return!" The Bug Catcher returned his Pokemon as he took out another one. "Go, Metapod!"

"Silvan, use Pound!" "Metapod, use Harden!" Silvan began the next battle with another Pound, digging its tail onto the Metapod's shell. Before the impact, however, the Metapod harden said shell, causing the attack to nearly bounce off. "Hit 'em with Tackle!" The Bug-type flew towards Silvan with surprising swiftness, striking the Treecko in the side and knocking it away. "Now follow it up with String Shot!"

 Kai looked over to Treecko as it got up and said "Silvan, Bullet Seed!" Silvan, turning around, spat out a flurry of seeds from its mouth, hitting the stream of web coming from the Metapod and redirecting it. "Now use Leer!" The Treecko stared down the Metapod intensely, causing it to drop its Defense. "Metapod, use Tackle!" "Silvan, use Pound!" The two Pokemon clashed as their attacks collided, but Silvan was ultimately the victor, sending the Metapod reeling backwards. 

"Follow up with Leer, SIlvan!" Silvan flashed another powerful glare at the still recovering Metapod, dropping its Defense even further. The Treecko ran at top speed, jumping over the streaks of webbing on the bridge floor as it quickly went for the finishing blow. "Use Harden, Metapod!" The Metapod shell sheened as it hardened, regaining its lost defense. Unfortunately, it was left wide open to an attack, which Sivan took complete advantage of with his own attack. 

"Silvan, finish it!" The Treecko struck the Metapod with two Pounds; one to strike it, and, after another clash with Tackle, another to finally finish it off. "No!" The Bug Catcher returned his Metapod, his head hung in defeat. "You win this fight, but just you wait for my brothers! They'll beat you like it's nothing!" The youth then proceeded to run off, presumably to visit a PokeCenter. Shrugging in indifference, Kai picked up his Treecko and moved on.

*BATTLE 1 COMPLETE!*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 3, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Don't worry about it." Frosty points at Zack, "My human is a jerk." Zack simply looked down at Frosty. "Don't make me have King bubble you." The human grumbles and shakes his head. "Nice to meet you little cubone, names Zack, It's cool if your master is a bit of a ditz, we all got shit going on in our lives. You might want to keep your charmander pal in check though... just bop him with your club if he acts up or something." He pointed down at Frosty. "I have to bop frosty every now and again, He's got a mental disorder." "I DO NOT! DON'T LIE TO HIM!!!" Frosty's flame erupted slightly as he shouted. "Hi! I'm King!" Piplup walked over to the cubone. "Are we friends now!" He smiled warmly. "Be more like King. He's friendly." "I DON'T HAVE TO BE FRIENDLY! I'LL BURN YOUR SOUL! WAHAHAHA!"




*Aerick; Lavender Town*​
 [A Journey's Start Pt. VI] ​



Mors regarded Zack with mental ‘huh’ _So, this human can understand the language of Pokémon_ he thought to himself as he took a step or two toward him. In that moment he had totally disregarded what the Litwick had said about Zack being a jerk, merely replying ‘ Cue. Bone. ’ {He understands} in a passing, uninterested, tone. After threatening the small Fire/Ghost typed with water, Zack turned his attention to Mors and introduced himself as, well. Zack. The young skull wearing Pokémon rubbed his chin, this human may have a point about Aerick, though at the moment he, himself, didn’t know Bryagh enough to make the call that the small fire fly may need to be watched more intently. ‘ Cubone, Cue. ’ {My name is Mors.} he replied softly, thinking on how that named actually sounded out loud.


What happened next was in rapid succession from the ghost, to the penguin, to Zack, and back again. In that moment Mors realized the relationship between these numb skulls. Zack was the human, Frosty was the old guard, and it was apparent that King as he was named was the new kid on the block and Frosty didn’t approve. ‘ Cue, cue-bone? ’ {Want me to bop him for you?} Mors asks patting his club in his free hand which causes Frosty to do a double take, his flame dying back down a bit. In the silence of the moment that followed Mors looked to King, whom was still looking at him with wide eyed want of friendship. Sweat beaded on the back of Mors’ skull helmet, ‘ C-cue. Cubone bah bone. ’ {S-sure, just don’t hit me with water.} he tentatively replies.


This causes King to chirp in happiness, though before either Frosty or he could reply to what Mors had said a great clatter came from the direction of Pokémon tower followed by a short yelp of pain and a playful cry of: ‘ CHARMANDER! ’ Mors sharply inhaled, maybe this human was right, and they needed to keep a closer eye on Bryagh. After a brief pause, from around the bend toward Lavender, Aerick appeared walking back toward them a Pokéball firmly in hand. His face was blackened with ash and soot from the flames of the young Bryagh, whom seemed to have embered his trainer at least once between being caught and put back in the ball. Wiping some of the black ash from his face he knocks his opened palm off on his pants.


Extending his hand toward Zack Aerick introduces himself,  “Hi, my name is Eric von Sabrewulf, nice to meet’cha. Now, what’s your name again?”  is asked in semi burned induced confusion.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 3, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *Aerick; Lavender Town*​ [A Journey's Start Pt. VI]  ​
> 
> 
> Mors regarded Zack with mental ‘huh’ _So, this human can understand the language of Pokémon_ he thought to himself as he took a step or two toward him. In that moment he had totally disregarded what the Litwick had said about Zack being a jerk, merely replying ‘ Cue. Bone. ’ {He understands} in a passing, uninterested, tone. After threatening the small Fire/Ghost typed with water, Zack turned his attention to Mors and introduced himself as, well. Zack. The young skull wearing Pokémon rubbed his chin, this human may have a point about Aerick, though at the moment he, himself, didn’t know Bryagh enough to make the call that the small fire fly may need to be watched more intently. ‘ Cubone, Cue. ’ {My name is Mors.} he replied softly, thinking on how that named actually sounded out loud.
> ...



The exchange had been a rather interesting one. Zack had much better control over his pokemon than this Eric guy... Obviously. Though this cubone was an awfully charming little fellow. "Hello, I'm Zack." He held his hand out and shook with Aerick... erics? whatever the way you spelled it was. "I was just chatting with Mors here. You've got quite the pokemon. He seems to have a good solid head about him. Unlike my frosty." He pointed down to his litwick. "HEY! Why you always gotta insult me huh!? It's always the low blows with you!" The candle grumbled, though King was too excited to pitch in, since Mors agreed to be his friend and all. "So mind If I ask you what's going on? You seem to be uh... a bit blackened..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> The exchange had been a rather interesting one. Zack had much better control over his pokemon than this Eric guy... Obviously. Though this cubone was an awfully charming little fellow. "Hello, I'm Zack." He held his hand out and shook with Aerick... erics? whatever the way you spelled it was. "I was just chatting with Mors here. You've got quite the pokemon. He seems to have a good solid head about him. Unlike my frosty." He pointed down to his litwick. "HEY! Why you always gotta insult me huh!? It's always the low blows with you!" The candle grumbled, though King was too excited to pitch in, since Mors agreed to be his friend and all. "So mind If I ask you what's going on? You seem to be uh... a bit blackened..."




*Aerick; Lavender Town*​ [A Journey's Start Pt. VII]  ​


The two gave one another firm handshakes, neither backing down as they tightened their grips. It was an unspoken rule amongst men, that handshakes were to be firm and steady. Not soft and passive, no that wasn’t the way of men, or at least Aerick’s father told him that before being promptly scolded by dear mum. With the introductions aside and handshakes over, the two began to chat. The most interesting thing though, was the very next statement that Zack made. Which was that he was speaking with Mors earlier and that the small bipedal Pokémon had told him some interesting things. Though Zack’s immediate observation was that the Cubone had a ‘solid’ head about him. Aerick, admittedly not the sharpest chisel in the tool box, allowed that comment to roll down his back.


Aerick thought to himself, ‘Well, yeah. Cubones do have solid heads about them, they do wear skull helmets after all, and skulls were made of bone, and people often overlooked the fact that bone was dense as … well, bone’. During this moment of inward reflection, Zack had made a comment that his Litwick, Frosty, wasn’t nearly as solid headed, which again made sense due to the fact that not only was Frosty a ghost, but a melting candle ghost, which would obviously be a bit mushy headed instead. Frosty seemed to take immediate issue with what was said about it as it babbled about in its own unique Pokémon language. This reaction causes an inward chuckle in Aerick, whom was thinking that it would be cool if one was able to understand what Pokémon said, that however would be a miracle, or take someone really smart to invent something. Neither scenario fit him very well, he was a simple grave keeper.


Aerick knelt down looking at Frosty,  “Don’t worry little guy, it’s not your fault that your head is melty and soft, I’m sure you’ll do fine in life … un-life? What exactly do ghost have?”  Aerick asks himself mostly as Zack posed his own question, which involved and pointed out the charred appearance of his very own face. Standing, as Frosty verbally dealt with being called soft headed by a stranger, Aerick scratched the back of his head, then looked to the shrunken Pokéball in his left hand.  “Well, Bryagh here is a bit excitable and I suppose he is getting used to having a trainer for the first time. So, he kind of Embered me … three or four times as I chased him up Pokémon Tower … “ Aerick replied with a pause or two in mid-sentence. Mors crossed his arms over his chest and shook his head, ‘ Cubone. ’ {Yeah, right.} he simply states knowing full well the Charmander’s fire bug tendencies.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2016)

_*vs Pidgey II*_

The battle continues, there´s not hing to be afraid and nothing to lose at all. The next pokemon the girl sends to battle is another Pidgey; for a moment Randal stares at it and wonders if she couldn´t have caught some other pokemon. As the child of breeders and most likely a future breeder himself, Randal knows that there are people who like to raise certain kinds of pokemon alone however, he has never understood how well that worked in a battle where having the most variety of factors was the best way to confront an opponent. Anyway, such mechanical thoughts weren´t the kind of things most people thought about when catching their partners.

"Ronga, come back."

As told by his trainer, Aron runs back to his side allowing Blake to decide his next pokemon. Not like he had any other option. "Chuga, your turn!" from the pokeball, a yellow rodent with puffy cheeks came out. It was not surprising that the Pidgey in front almost had a heart attack after seeing him, after all that fierce Pikachu was just letting sparks out from the very  beginning. It would be surprising if it wasn´t intimidated to some extent.

"A Pikachu, huh? Don´t think that you´ll win just because of type advantage okay?!"

Randal just smiled as if agreeing but somehow he knew that he would win, it was not just the type advantage, indeed he wouldn´t have to dictate any order, because that little guy just wouldn´t listen and yet, would still win. It was a prideful little handfull of electricity, Chuga was. The reason why he started to to pick pokemon battles as sooon a she left home was to observe him.

"PIKAAAA~CHUUUU!!!!"

Without a warning the fight starts and a strong thundershock is launched from Pikachu´s body. Pidgey swiftly dodges by flapping it´s wings a sit jumps back before taking flight. Randal only looked at how Chuga was performing. Never taking it´s gaze from the flying pokemon, getting his attacks ready so he can take the upperhand. Every pokemon had a thing for battle, their instincts brought battle tot hem regardless of them living in th ewild or not but that Pikachu was special, or so Randal thought while seeing how Chuga avoided a tackle from Pidgey.

Using a Tail Whip then, Chuga tries to prepare a definite one-hit KO. He has lowered that Pidgey´s guard and now wa sthe perfect moment, after dodging three consecutive tackles and taking a gust that actually caused some damage to the electric pokemon, Chuga had jumped and held on to Pidgey.

"CHUUUUUU!!!!"

The Thundershock resounds as it is a complete direct hit. Pidgey falls defeated and Chuga is standing instead. 

Randal won the match.​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *Aerick; Lavender Town*​ [A Journey's Start Pt. VII]  ​
> 
> 
> The two gave one another firm handshakes, neither backing down as they tightened their grips. It was an unspoken rule amongst men, that handshakes were to be firm and steady. Not soft and passive, no that wasn’t the way of men, or at least Aerick’s father told him that before being promptly scolded by dear mum. With the introductions aside and handshakes over, the two began to chat. The most interesting thing though, was the very next statement that Zack made. Which was that he was speaking with Mors earlier and that the small bipedal Pokémon had told him some interesting things. Though Zack’s immediate observation was that the Cubone had a ‘solid’ head about him. Aerick, admittedly not the sharpest chisel in the tool box, allowed that comment to roll down his back.
> ...



"Hey..." Frosty turned to zack, "This dude just insult me? He think he's better than me? You tell him he can suck my waxy residue!" The ghostlike pokemon narrowed his eyes at the charred man. "You don't got nothin on me buddy! I'll burn your soul for fuel! I'm a badass you know! I've killed people! You tell him! you tell him how much of a badass i am!" Zack shook his head, "Frosty, you got scared of your own shadow last week." "I TOLD YOU THAT IN CONFIDENCE YOU BASTARD! WHAT THE HELL!?" Frosty screamed at the top of his lungs. "Anyways, none of this is important." Zack sighed, "So I see you have one of these wristbands too... is that how you got your charmander?" Zack tilted his head to the side out of curiosity. If more than one person has gotten this band... there must be something more behind it.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 23, 2016)

*Viridian Forest*
_9:28 p.m._

"GYA-GEUGGEUGGEUGGEUGGEUG!!!" A rapturous chortle echoed throughout the dark ocean of foliage, to the dismay of any unfortunately nearby wildlife. The audiorally offensive laughter came from deep inside the very bowels of the forest, exiting the diaphragm of a man who's head was absolutely barren of any hair. His body seemed to be entirely composed of bulk that was was covered in dark beige jackets that held no sleeves fringed with white fuzz surrounding his collar over a back shirt that was also sleeveless. His brown boots, stuffed with both his feet and the remaining length of jeans not covered by his small legs, stomped the ground as he released his ugly laughter. Around him, a young beauty no older than 25 with gigantic, blonde hair giggling with unmistakable mischievous glee and another man, much lankier than the mass of human with the chrome dome, with a similar motif. His head, however, was graced at least with a brown Mohawk, though in exchange, lacked the shirt the first man had.

Together, these characters sat beside one another huddled around and orange fire that was lacking in any form of protection to keep it from spreading. With a semi non deaf ear, however, it was clear that they were to concerned with sharing trivialities amongst their group to concerned themselves with such complications.

Empty cans, some of which crushed and crumpled, others not, and open wrappers polluted the ground around them as they shone with an unnatural glow beside the hastily made camp fire. This evening meeting had mostly certainly been one as productive as such individuals could manage to make it. For themselves, at least. The young blonde laid against the bulky man's side, her arm behaving with the slightest flirtatious nature that only a woman could have unintentionally inferred during such larkiery as it held on to the man.

"This spot is the greatest, Busa! Who knew a place filled with a bunch of bugs could be such a great hangout spot?" The lankier man leaned on his left arm as he raised his can towards the larger man before giving another drink. The larger man placed a hand on the girth of his stomach and replied: "I knows! I'm a regu'ar Einstein, ain't I? I was just coming through here one days, doing sick tricks on mai bike, as I does, when this thought hit me; Ain't no one here, why not make it a personal relaxation spot or som'ings? Ain't nothing but a bunch of weak bug types anyway what's the harm? Not like we'll black out with our strong pokemons, right?"

The absolute elegance of such a description of Busa's thought process was only matched by the amount of attentive listening that the lanky man gave it as continued to sip down the rest of his can with a gratuitous slurping noise. His head fell backwards as he drained every last drop he could from the can before tossing it aside like so many others in a surprisingly unrefined motion for such a group. He pointed at the woman.

" 'S good for picking up dames as well." The blonde seemed to feign surprise with her brow arched and her mouth forming a voiceless before a slightly offended tone exited her maw.

"Is that anyway to talk around a lady?" The girl asked rhetorical as her hands shot of the bulkier man and his knuckles pressed against his hips. The lanky man gave a satisfied scoff as he closed his eyes and pointed his nose skyward.

"There isn't any ladies around here anyway."

"Then what am I?" The woman accused.

"A dame." He reveled in having the attention of the woman placed squarely on him, in a similar manner to being waited on by a maid. Such a dynamic was clearly not an outlier for this refined group. The girl gave a unique mix between a scowl and a pout at him and her fists lightly slammed against her knees.

"Enduro, you are such a-!" A loud rustle had quieted the noise emitting from the group as the brushes behind shook. It was only for a moment, but clearly, they shook.


The safest assumption was a pokemon, of course, a Caterpie or Weedle, perhaps only awoken by their stimulating banter. However a shadow, clearly bigger than even a Metapod, moving in the dark dashed such a reality. They quickly went on the defensive, the blonde grabbing the arm of the bald man in reactive fear. Enduro, however was the first to make a move as he pulled out a pokeball and gave a offensive stance a try.

"Whatever is out there better come out right now!" A brave call shroading a nervous figure. Shadowy being stepped out of the dark and revealed itself as...A 13 year old. Truly the most horrifying thing to find out in the dark forest this late, for his guardian at least.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 24, 2016)

*Viridian Forest*
_9:36 P.M._

"Huh, who the heck are you, kid?" Enduro asked with a finger pointed at the boy, brow arched as he leaned forward slightly. The boy, dawned in a backwards hat, gave an indescribable look in return, saying nothing as he starred down the trio. The silent tension was palpable.
"Ah? You gonna speak up or what? You got a problem, kid?" The older man accused. "Little weirdo..." The complete lack of reaction from the boy besides his unnerving stare would certainly be an oddity in most circumstances, and it such an environment, surrounded in the darkness at night, hidden in the bushes, Enduro's remark could be considered rather appropriate. Of course, where or not it was appropriate wasn't exactly the first thing on the minds of the people in this situation, that would belong to the thought of 'Why is he here?' Enduro looked at the other two with a rather cross glance. "Do either of you two know this brat?"
The young blonde gave a confused shake of the head as Busa confirmed his lack of familiarity with the child. "Never seen him before." Busa looked at the kid, stared back at him unreadably. "Maybe he's one of them ninja kids? Ya know, the kinds that hide in places and challenge folks to battles. Though, he don't look much like the type for battling..."
"Whatever, he's creeping me out, make him go away Enduro!" The petite blonde said as she hid behind the larger man just a bit.
"M-me?" Enduro said in slight surprise at this sudden responsibility. In a moment, however, he quickly realized his role, he was the firm leader of this trio who was expected to deal with any problems that came up. Busa may have found this places but as far as Enduro was concerned, it was only a case of every Growlith having his day, as the saying goes. 
Not daring to miss a second beat, he turned back towards the stoic child and proceeded to lay down the law. "Alright kid, whatever you're up to, you've had your fun. As you can see, us grown ups are trying to enjoy the evening, so beat it already. We don't need some weirdo kid staring at us while we're doing our thing. Shouldn't you be running home back to momma anyway?" The lack of reaction from the boy spoke volumes. "Didn't you here me? Are ya deaf or something? Hit the road brat! What's the matter, you got something to say to us?"
In that moment, the mood shifted at the boy raised his arm, giving Enduro a fright as his index finger pointed at them. "Wha-? Me?" He asked in a near daze before following the finger all the way to it's intended target. The bright fire roaring behind them, surrounded by the garbage the had haphazardly thrown on the ground. The boy's message could now be heard.
Enduro, however, not exactly feeling up up to be lectured by a child, quickly turned the situation around. "Oh I see," He said with a mere hiss as he looked around back toward the boy. "You're trying to get through to us about the fire, right?" His tone was surprisingly aggressive as the recipient most likely only started puberty a short while ago. "Don't look down on us kid. You think we don't know how to handle a camp fire? Like we'll let some twerp lecture us on something we already know." He returned with a index of his own albeit a more arrogant one. "Let me guess you're some kind of wanna be ranger or whatever. Leave the eco-friendly lecturing to your teachers, kid. Besides, it has nothing to do with you." Enduro's tone had, ironically, become quite arrogant as he told off the youth. His once scowling expression had been replaced with one nearing pity if it weren't to condescending. "Why don't you mind your own business, huh? If you don't," Threat was interrupted, only momentarily, with the sudden presence of a pokeball appearing in his hand. "You'll regret it."
The boy began to lower his hand, but before it could fall to his side, it swiped at the air, and stood horizontally away from him as his other half leaned forward as his expression, unchanged, filled itself with determination.
The fire died behind them.

It took a moment for the group to notice as they spun around, seeing their pit of flames smothered in...sand. In their confused stupor, they barely saw as the boy had already turned around and begun his trek back into the shadows. "Little brat..." Enduro growled as the boy became a meal to the forest night. 
"At least he's gone." The blonde stated, trying to find a silver lining in the situation. Buss gave an agreeable nod.
"It was just probably some dumb prank his friends put 'em up to." Enduro's pockets filled with clenched fists and he jutted them inside.
"He just better pray I don't even see his face again..." Between having his pride stomped on by some kid he didn't even know and losing the weight of the title he given by his lady love, with a doubt, Enduro saw this night as a bust. It didn't help that Busa's fat belly growled with such an unsettling echo, adding another layer of indignity to the situation. It shouldn't have even happen considering how much he had already eaten that night. In fact, it didn't really even sound like the usual noise Busa's stomach made when he hungered. Didn't matter. He stared up at the night sky in a quite frustration at the turn the night had took. He was so mad, in fact, he almost didn't notice that the noise was actually coming from the bug pokemon disturbed by their late-night festivities.

And when he did, get screamed like a little girl as they fell on top of them. Clearly, this group of responsible grown ups would not be heading back to this forest any time soon for another event like this.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 25, 2016)

Johanna grabbed the pokeball and held it up. “I caught a Sandile.” She was excited but her voice sounded hollow and her dropped to the ground in exhaustion.

“That is usually your first response, why did you not this time?” The tall woman brushes off her outfit of all the sand.

“I…Just didn’t think about it I guess.” Johanna laughs sheepishly, rubbing the back of her head as she looks at her cousin.

“You cannot be serious.” Blythe stares sharply at Johanna, picking up her bag. She looks into the bag, making sure there’s no injuries to the egg. Placing the bag on her back, she begins walking away, expecting Johanna to follow suit. Crunching through the underbrush to get further in the safari zone, the sweet smell of the grass type pokemon.

“Heey Blythe?”

“Yes?”

“Do you smell that?”

“Smell what?” With those words, the rancid scent of a gloom permeated the air around the pair. They both freeze, “run.”

“What?”

“Run. I told you to run. Go west, it is coming from the east.” Her pace quickens, grabbing her cousin by her shirt and pulling.

“You don’t have to pull me!” Johanna gets her feet underneath her, and scrambles towards the west.

*[/I]Thud*[/I]

As they get away from the scent, Blythe hits the ground, being hit over the head by something the width of a rope, and just longer as Blythe is tall. It wimpers quietly, the pale blue scales sparkling in combination to the white feathers on its head. It tries to fearfully coil, tears forming in its large eyes.

“WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK!?” the one time that Blythe broke her emotionless exterior was to shout angrily at the top of her lungs. Her voice echoed through the wooded area, causing everything to go silent. Her eyes, if only for a moment, faded to a dark purple adorned with a perfect spiral.

The serpentine pokemon wraps itself around her neck, refusing to let go in fear of something happening. The feathering, though abnormal to the species, seemed to make the hex maniac sneeze, tickling her nose. She sits up, pulling at the thing around her neck in annoyance, her temper keeping her from thinking straight, she slides her arms underneath the pokemon while standing up, attempting to push it down, the elongated dragon tightening around her waist. Her eyebrow twitches as it seems to fall asleep.

“Is this asshole sleeping? What the hell.” She throws her arms up in exasperation, “Fine, screw it.” she takes a pokeball out of her bag, tapping against the reptilian belt. The light in the center lights up, it begins to rock in her hand.

*One...

Two...

Three...

Click.*

The light fades, it sits for ten seconds, long enough for Blythe to take a breath and begin to calm herself. It then pops open, the dratini leaping out of the pokeball and onto her neck again. She lets off a frustrated shout, standing up and pacing. Johanna just sits there, staring at her cousin, lips twitching trying not to laugh.

“First your brothers push buttons, then we go to the safari zone, a place where SOME PEOPLE ACTUALLY GO MISSING. Then you get a caterpie taken from you by a spearow and it's probably either eaten or is eating the spearow. You ran off, chasing a pikachu...” her ears twich, spinning around and shouting to nothingness, “YOU SHUT UP!” she growls again, “Then we get pulled into the ground by a sandile that was throwing a fit because you didn't ask if it wanted to come with us. Then. THEN. We get found by a gloom. We get away from that, and now THIS THING.” She huffs, throwing her arms up. I might as well name it now, bastard.” She pulls at it again, “Get off of me Samael.” She taps it with the pokeball, it lights up, but doesn't go in. “Yknow what, fine. Fine. I'm fine. We're good. Lets go.” she places her hand out for Johanna.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 30, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Hey..." Frosty turned to zack, "This dude just insult me? He think he's better than me? You tell him he can suck my waxy residue!" The ghostlike pokemon narrowed his eyes at the charred man. "You don't got nothin on me buddy! I'll burn your soul for fuel! I'm a badass you know! I've killed people! You tell him! you tell him how much of a badass i am!" Zack shook his head, "Frosty, you got scared of your own shadow last week." "I TOLD YOU THAT IN CONFIDENCE YOU BASTARD! WHAT THE HELL!?" Frosty screamed at the top of his lungs. "Anyways, none of this is important." Zack sighed, "So I see you have one of these wristbands too... is that how you got your charmander?" Zack tilted his head to the side out of curiosity. If more than one person has gotten this band... there must be something more behind it.




*Aerick; Lavender Town*​ [A Journey's Start Pt. VIII]  ​
While Frosty and Zack bickered, Mors pulled on Aerick’s pants leg catching his friend’s attention. Gazing down he sees the small Cubone offering up a handkerchief which brings a large goofy grin to Aerick’s face.  “Thanks Mors.”  the young trainer to be states kneeling, then taking the cloth from the Pokémon he stands. Wiping some of the blackened ash off his face he catches word that the Litwick was spooked by his own shadow just the other week, kind of a strange thing to state, even if it appeared that Zack was communicating with the Ghost type. In the next moment and in the same breath as saying something wasn’t important Zack seemed to blow Frosty off and focuses on the watch that they seemingly both had.



Aerick slightly tilts his head, and then he gazes between the two watches and ponders to himself what this meant.  “Maybe I should have read that sheet I put my name on after all.”  Aerick casually states rubbing his chin.  “Yeah, this watch is how I received Bryagh, and you could be right on that Zack, but what it is could be any …. …. “ , ‘ Cubone. ’ Mors states again yanking on Aerick’s pants leg. ‘Hmmm” Aerick mumbles looking back down at the small Pokémon, but instead of a cloth the Cubone held up a document of some kind. Aerick arcs an eyebrow. It was the disclaimer/terms that Mors attempted to give him earlier. This time, though, Aerick takes it.  “Maybe this has something in it, yeah?”  he asks in almost a rhetoric way.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 3, 2016)

Chaos Theory said:


> *Aerick; Lavender Town*​ [A Journey's Start Pt. VIII]  ​
> While Frosty and Zack bickered, Mors pulled on Aerick’s pants leg catching his friend’s attention. Gazing down he sees the small Cubone offering up a handkerchief which brings a large goofy grin to Aerick’s face.  “Thanks Mors.”  the young trainer to be states kneeling, then taking the cloth from the Pokémon he stands. Wiping some of the blackened ash off his face he catches word that the Litwick was spooked by his own shadow just the other week, kind of a strange thing to state, even if it appeared that Zack was communicating with the Ghost type. In the next moment and in the same breath as saying something wasn’t important Zack seemed to blow Frosty off and focuses on the watch that they seemingly both had.
> 
> 
> ...



Zack paused a moment to look down at the cubone. "So i'm assuming you just deal with this all the time right?" He chuckled a little, it was kind of funny how much this Aerick guy reminded him of Frosty, pretty spot on if he had to say so himself. "I like friends!" King shouted as he ran up to cubone to give him a hug. "Haha... Well King is pretty affectionate it seems, probably because Frosty wont be friends with him." LOOK!" The litwick stared up at Zack. "We need to have a talk buddy, kneel down to my level." Zack decided to humor the little candle ghost and knelt down. "Yes?" 

Frosty looked left, then right, leaned in very close to zack, holding one waxy little hand up to his own mouth, "Look, I didn't wanna say anything in front of the charmander... But King was sayin that he could kick that lizards ass and kill him by puttin that flame out... Now i'm not sayin we should be like... worried or anything. But you know, maybe we ditch the penguin, huh?" Zack shook his head, "Nice try little guy, but no... I'm not ditching anymore pokemon... not again." Zack sighed and stood back up. "Well anyways, we were starting out on a new adventure..."


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 3, 2016)

*Vermillion City
Team Rocket I*​
The crime scene was chaos, to say the least but despite this the emergency services acted admirably to control the blaze. The street glistened in the morning sun, Benedict frowned turning upwards to the source smoke bellowed from the fifth floor but no sign of any fire it didn't take a genius to work out the cause was an explosion but then he somehow doubted that was the last thing on everyone's mind.

As was typical the emergency services were pushing people away from the scene, but he wanted in and there were far too many to simply sneak past and he quickly found himself trapped in the crowd. Iskierika sticking close to his right leg as she sought cover from the stamped, making his way to the edge he brute forced his way behind one of the ambulances. Slipping around behind he managed to bypass the wall of officers at the very least. Walking briskly forward reaching the buildings edge he was halted by the sound of a whistle. "STOP!" An officer beckoned him.

"Sir please evacuate the area." Standing his ground he turned to the woman, her blue uniform unmistakable no matter what nation you lived. "I'm sorry." He muttered beneath his breath and with the simple motion of his head Solaire released a spray of silk. The string shot caught her off guard but would do little to slow the officer down, but that wasn't the point. It bought him the time to sprint into the building.


----------

